# 206 Jahre in den Dolos oder: noch mehr epische Touren



## Mausoline (5. September 2016)

Soooo   alles schon wieder vorbei

So lange vorbereitet, so lange Vorfreude, so lange Fragen über Fragen, Vorbereitungen.

Lange geplant, verschiedene Startorte, Strecken, Varianten versucht zusammen zu bringen und dann ein gemeinsames Plan und Fahrwochenende und die Tour war gefunden.
Von Brixen nach Brixen und dieses Mal mit Bahnbenutzung. 
Nun gings an die Verfeinerung mit Hilfe verschiedener und einem speziellen Kenner  im Forum. 
Irgendwann standen 8 Etappen fest und wir haben uns am Freitagnachmittag in Afers bei Brixen getroffen.
Nach Überprüfung aller Materialien gingen wir alle 4 wohl sehr aufgeregt ins Bett, was erwartete uns in den nächsten Tagen 

....

Die Fotos laden noch  es geht morgen weiter mit der 1. Etappe


----------



## sommerfrische (5. September 2016)

Ui, da bin ich aber gespannt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (6. September 2016)

Da wird mal wieder zu nachtschlafender Zeit geschrieben?!


Mausoline schrieb:


> Nun gings an die Verfeinerung mit Hilfe verschiedener und einem speziellen Kenner  im Forum.


Ja, und das bis zwei Tage vor der Abfahrt 

Damit ihr erstmal wißt, wer da gemeinsam unterwegs ist, eine kleine Impression:




Zu den sorgsamen Vorbereitungen gehörte natürlich auch das technische Equipment, dass sorgfältig verglichen und gewogen wurde.


----------



## murmel04 (6. September 2016)

Also das Werzeug kenne ich

Schnell weiter bin schon gespannt


----------



## wintergriller (6. September 2016)

Klassischer Cliffhanger...erst heiß machen und dann auf die Fortsetzung warten lassen


----------



## Bettina (6. September 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Schnell weiter





wintergriller schrieb:


> erst heiß machen und dann auf die Fortsetzung warten lassen



Sorry, im Büro habe ich keinen Zugriff auf die Bilder und ohne macht es ja auch keinen Spaß  Und leider weilt ja mtbbee im Urlaub  Ich werde mir morgen den Wecker früher stellen, dann geht's weiter


----------



## Mausoline (6. September 2016)

Begleitet wurden wir die ganze Runde von diesen 4


----------



## sommerfrische (6. September 2016)

Noch ein Cliffhanger ... damit wir weiter am Haken zappeln. Aber was soll ich sagen: es funktioniert


----------



## Mausoline (6. September 2016)

Startbereit am Samstagmorgen gegen 1/2 9, ausgerüstet mit GPS, Karten und Köpfchen  und Rucksäckchen 


1. Etappe: Afers - Plose Talstation - kurz vor Lüsener Scharte - Würzjoch - Maurerberghütte

Am Abend vorher haben wir eine Variante Wanderweg ein Stück zu Fuß getestet und uns dann für einen aus unserer Sicht bequemeren Weg entschieden. Der bequemste Weg, Straße, wurde einstimmig abgelehnt 

Bei etwas trübem Himmel gings doch gemäßigt los und wir mußten eigentlich nur rüber zum Plose-Flowtrail queren...



Ziemlich schnell war klar wie die ca. 150hm vom GPS zusammen kommen sollten



Teilweise konnten wir aber den wurzeligen Wanderpfad befahren, leider wars noch ziemlich nass von den Gewittern der letzten Tage



Rauf und runter, dann auch natürlich schiebenderweise auf dem für Bikes verbotenen Wanderweg, nach vielen engen steilen Spitzkehren, standen wir auf einmal doch vor dem Flowtrail....cool, hatten wir nicht mehr erwartet 
und los gings  Gewöhnen ans Gerät und Gepäck



schöne flowige aneinandergereihte, mal engere, mal steilere, aber größtenteils fahrbare Kehren


----------



## Bettina (6. September 2016)

Für diese ersten 7 km, 170 hm (es waren mehr als geplant, weil wir den Einstieg verpaßt hatten) und 612 Tiefenmeter haben wir tatsächlich 1:20 gebraucht.   Damit war mir klar, diese Tour wird anstrengend  Jeder Meter egal ob rauf oder runter wird wohl etwas länger brauchen als in der Pfalz.


----------



## Perlenkette (6. September 2016)

Welches Farbmotto war dran?  Diese wichtige Info fehlt noch . Ich sehe nur ein bissl Pink.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (6. September 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Also das Werzeug kenne ich
> 
> ...



Ich auch, nur meines ist blau ...


----------



## Mausoline (6. September 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> ..... Ich sehe nur ein bissl Pink.



War ja auch trübes Wetter


----------



## Mausoline (6. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> .... Damit war mir klar, diese Tour wird anstrengend  Jeder Meter egal ob rauf oder runter wird wohl etwas länger brauchen als in der Pfalz.



Ich habs ja keinem von den anderen gesagt ... ich kenne ja die Dolos schon  .... aber mein größter Wunsch und mein Ziel  war den 7. Tag zu erleben. Da wollte ich unbedingt hin


----------



## Bettina (6. September 2016)

Upps,  der 7. Tag. 
Da bin ja froh,  dass wir das geschafft haben.  Mir schwante ja heftiges am 5. Tag....


----------



## Bettina (6. September 2016)

Der Flowtrail, von dem mtbbee vorher so geschwärmt hatte, zauberte allen ein Grinsen ins Gesicht. Ich fand manche Kurven ganz schön steil 
Der Trail spuckte uns unten an der Seilbahn aus und so fuhren wir entspannt nach oben. Brixencard sei dank, war diese Auffahrt im Übernachtungspreis enthalten. 



Ich versuchte mtbbee zu überreden in dem O eine Rundfahrt zu machen, aber leider wollte sie ihre Kräfte sparen 

P.S. nein, da oben war kein Kirmes!


----------



## Lenka K. (6. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> ...Damit war mir klar, diese Tour wird anstrengend  Jeder Meter egal ob rauf oder runter wird wohl etwas länger brauchen als in der Pfalz.


Dieser Gedanke wurde in der letzten Zeit in den Alpen öfters gedacht, glaub' ich .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (6. September 2016)

Ad Plose:
Ui, da ist aber ein echter Lunapark entstanden, war bei meinem letzten Besuch vor 2 Jahren noch nicht so McDonaldisiert ... .


----------



## Bettina (7. September 2016)

Nach dem "Lunapark" ging es erst mal recht entspannt, dann auch etwas steiler auf breiter Piste aufwärts. Vielleicht sollten die bunten Aufbauten die Wanderer von dem kargen Berg ablenken 



Bald war der höchste Punkt für uns erreicht, eine kleine Umkleidepause und schon ging es auf einem schönen, netten Trail talwärts.



Bikebetti hatte am Morgen die Protektoren am Lenker befestigt und kurzentschlossen hatte ich meine auf dieselbe Weise mitgenommen und beschlossen auf diesem AlpX mal mit Protektoren unterwegs zu sein.



Also Protektoren an und: Startklar 
Die Sonne kam auch immer mehr raus, die Wolken verschwanden und so langsam fuhren wir uns warm!



An manchen Stellen war allerdings der Lenker zu breit...


----------



## Mausoline (7. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> .......An manchen Stellen war allerdings der Lenker zu breit........



 meiner nicht


----------



## Mausoline (7. September 2016)

Der Dolomitenhöhenweg hatte dann doch so seine Schikanen



Hindernisse



für manche von uns nicht fahrbare Abschnitte



aber auch die schönen flowigen Strecken



und Wurzelpassagen




so wurden wir unten an der Straße zum Würzjoch ausgespuckt und auf dem Weg zum nächsten Wanderweg kamen wir an der Rodelalm vorbei. Ne kleine Rast mit Cappu und Wasser auffüllen kam gerade recht, wir machen es uns und unseren Rucksäcken auf den Liegestühlen bequem und schwupp kam schon der Almwirt, aber nicht um uns zu bedienen  nee, der zog uns die Stuhlauflagen weg von wegen beschmutzen und so     Wasser haben wir noch geholt, aber dann sind wir weitergezogen.....wer dort vorbeikommt sollte nicht einkehren, es gibt viel freundlichere Orte 


....kurze Pause, muss mir nen Vino holen


----------



## Bettina (7. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> meiner nicht


,  
Ohh, dann haben wir dich ausgebremst.


----------



## Mausoline (7. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> ,
> Ohh, dann haben wir dich ausgebremst.



aber nur ein bißchen


----------



## Mausoline (7. September 2016)

Wieder haben wir uns gegen die bequeme Variante, die Straße, entschieden, zumindest für einige km, und sind den Wanderweg am Bach entlang gefahren. Dieser wurde dann auch etwas biotopischer  und endete im ..... Bachbett  

was aber keinerlei Hindernis für uns war 



je nach Beinlänge 




ein bißchen mußten wir dann auch wieder hochkurbeln zur Straße, denn bis zum Würzjoch mußte das sein 



in einer Woche kommen wir da wieder runter   




Jetzt hatten wir uns den Cappu verdient, also Einkehr in der Würzjochhütte. Klasse Marillentopfen, netter Bediener, der uns auf Nachfrage
wegen des aufziehenden Gewitters superschnell bediente und uns versicherte, dass wir es bis zur Maurerberghütte gut schaffen würden.
Also ruckizucki weiter trailig, supersteil bergab bis zum Parkplatz und dann auf Forstweg zur Hütte.



Juchuuu 1. Tag glücklich geschafft  



kaum angekommen sahs nicht mehr wirklich gut aus




und nach ner 1/2 Stunde gings dann los, fast die ganze Nacht


----------



## wintergriller (8. September 2016)

Frechheit......das sieht aus als hättet ihr Spass gehabt am ersten Tag 
Zu kurze Beine, zu breite Lenker...irgendwas ist ja immer 

Danke! Freue mich schon auf Tag 2!


----------



## Bettina (8. September 2016)

Fazit zum 1. Tag: 30,8 km, 1450 Tiefenmeter und ca. 1100 geradelte Höhenmeter mit nur einer Cappuccino Pause 
Ich glaube, meine mitgeführten Riegel werden nur knapp reichen 




Das harmlose Höhenprofil, man sieht wirklich nicht wie beschwerlich der Weg bis zur ersten Abfahrt eigentlich war...


----------



## Bettina (8. September 2016)

Und so sah der Morgen für die Frühaufsteher aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (8. September 2016)

Für unseren zweiten Tag hatten wir eine Version für schönes Wetter geplant und da der Tag schön werden sollte, haben wir diese genommen. Das bedeutete von der Maurerberghütte auf einem netten Trail in welligem Profil tendenziell bergauf 



lockeres Einrollen



Und dann hinterm Kreuz links hoch 



Nach einer kleinen Schlepperei und Schieberei (insgesamt ca 1:15 haben wir da für 5,5 km benötigt ) ging es etwas moderater weiter, bis es dann richtig steil wurde...



So richtig gut war das Wetter ja eigentlich doch nicht


----------



## Mausoline (8. September 2016)

Boah ganz schön kurze Beine 

oder wars wirklich so steil  .......... Ja wars


----------



## Bettina (8. September 2016)

Also ich habe ja einige Zeit getragen,  weil das Schieben so anstrengend war....


----------



## sommerfrische (8. September 2016)

Respekt! Habt euch die hm wirklich hart erarbeitet. Ich trage ja auch lieber als dass ich schiebe - anstrengend finde ich beides.


----------



## Bettina (9. September 2016)

Obwohl es ja morgens noch sehr danach aussah, daß sich die Sonne durchboxt....


 
... wurde es doch immer wieder ganz schön diesig und daß nicht nur weil wir dampften. Nach dem steilen Anstieg rieben wir uns die Augen:


 
Wir legten nun eine Riegelpause ein und hofften, daß es die Sonne bald schafft, damit wir mehr sehen. Die Sonne wollte aber nicht so recht, wir vertrieben uns die Zeit ein wenig. 


 
Und dann beschlossen wir die Sonne woanders suchen zu gehen


 
Der Weg zum Jakobsstöckl soll ein Weg mit tollen Ausblicken sein. Wir werden wohl wieder kommen müssen


----------



## murmel04 (9. September 2016)

Anhang anzeigen 527211


Der "Ausblick" erinnert mich irgendwie an den Sonntag beim LO in diesem Jahr


----------



## Bettina (9. September 2016)

@murmel04 da ist was dran 
Am Jakobsstoeckel wurde es schlagartig voll mit Wanderern. Wir fragten, wo es denn hinginge und erfuhren, dass hier oben eine Messe stattfinden würde. Kurz beratschlagten wir, ob wir nicht warten sollten damit wir auf der Abfahrt nicht so viele Menschen treffen.....
Zum Glück fragten wir einen sehr gesprächigen 90 jährigen ( war er doch, oder??) wann es los geht.  Er sagte um 18 Uhr 
Also nichts wie runter und hoffen, dass unser Wanderweg nicht die Hauptroute ist. 

Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## Mausoline (9. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> ......
> Zum Glück fragten wir einen sehr gesprächigen 90 jährigen ( war er doch, oder??) [COLOR=#ff0000][I]korrekt [/I][/COLOR]wann es los geht.  Er sagte um 18 Uhr :eek: [I][COLOR=#ff0000]Vielleicht lags am Dialekt, sagte er nicht 1/2 12?[/COLOR][/I].......


----------



## Bettina (9. September 2016)

Bin ich schon so alt und schwerhörig? Oh je...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (9. September 2016)

Trotz Nebels, ich fands herrlich  wie muss das erst bei freier Sicht da oben sein



Bettina schrieb:


> ........Wir werden wohl wieder kommen müssen
> .............



Kurz vor der Abfahrt bekamen wir die ersten Regentropfen ab  für nachmittags war Gewitter angesagt....aber es sollten während der ganzen Woche die einzigsten bleiben 

Also los  immer aufpassend auf die Aufwärtspilgernden. Wir fuhren hauptsächlich den Wanderweg, der den Forstweg immer wieder schneidet,  Richtung Onach hinunter.



Teilweise sehr steil mit losen Ästen und Steinen



weiter unten gings auf nasser, öfters sehr steiler Wiese weiter



insgesamt eine lange anspruchsvolle Abfahrt



weiter gings auf nassen Pfaden am Hang entlang bis Montal




Die Gewitteransage machte uns zuerst unschlüssig, ob wir auf den Kronplatz hoch sollen, deshalb legten wir eine kleine Pause ein und befragten das Orakel 
Dies bestimmte weiter auf der trockeneren Seite über Maria Saalen Richtung Kronplatz


----------



## Mausoline (9. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Bin ich schon so alt und schwerhörig? Oh je...



sollte es notwendig werden stimmer wir einfach ab


----------



## Bettina (9. September 2016)

Auf diesem Weg nach unten (also nach Onach) war es nun aber auch für den schmalsten Lenker zu schmal. Wir probierten mehrere Versionen fürs durchkommen aus!


 
Uns wurde unterwegs gesagt wir müßten dehnen...


----------



## Bettina (9. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> sollte es notwendig werden stimmer wir einfach ab


Wie bitte ￼


----------



## Mausoline (9. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Auf diesem Weg nach unten (also nach Onach) war es nun aber auch für den schmalsten Lenker zu schmal. Wir probierten mehrere Versionen fürs durchkommen aus!
> Anhang anzeigen 527310....



War das nicht von Onach Richtung Montal   
vielleicht doch die anderen fragen und/oder .... abstimmen


----------



## Bikebetti (9. September 2016)

Also jetzt muss ich mich doch mal einschalten ...... Der 90 jährige  sagte eindeutig 11 Uhr .......!!!!!!
Er sprang auch nicht vorher aus dem Fenster ...... ??????? ..... Oder wann finden Gottesdienste in der Regel statt  ?
Vergessen wurde in diesem Zusammenhang noch die fiedelen ,jungen "Rentner-Drohnen- Nutzer " alias E-Biker zu erwähnen ,die uns in Jeans uns Schlappen entgegen kamen , Frechheit ! Angesichts unserer vorher müßig erkämpften Strapatzen---
 ..Darüber mussten wir uns natürlich erstmal alle negativ echauffieren ....
Übrigens habe ich hier einen zu Hause ,der ständig fragt ,ob ich überhaupt gefahren wäre ....... Tragen ,schieben ------
Das erklärt aber nicht die späteren quietschenden und abgefahrenen Bremsbelege ,oder ???
Übrigens :
Die Krampfneigung nimmt mit zunehmenden Abfahrten zu ...??????  Das zum Thema dehnen so mal zwischendurch und mittendrin .....
Mausi : dann bist mit Deinen kurzen Beinen ja das Ganze zweimal gelaufen ...... Supi !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebetti (9. September 2016)

Mausi,kennst Du die Strecke immer noch nicht ????  
Es ging doch immer nur bergauf oder wars mehr bergab ,oder wie oder was ?   
Wie war das noch mit dem Profil , Bettina ???


----------



## Mausoline (9. September 2016)

Erster Schock dann an der Talstation in Reischach  unsere Punktekarten, noch nie benutzt, hatten viel zu wenig Punkte 
keine Erklärung ....doch, der Kassenmann hat falsch geschaut (uff schwäbisch "der hots net bliggt")

Alles gut  wir fahren Bahn und oben endlich Pause  und Cappu trinken und auch ein kleines Veschperle



schließlich stand uns jetzt der von allen Experten  

  empfohlene Furcia-Trail bevor

Irgendwie hing der Himmel immer noch voller dunkler Wolken



skeptischer Blick? wegen Wetter oder dem Trailüberblick 



freudige Erwartung


----------



## Mausoline (9. September 2016)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> Also jetzt muss ich mich doch mal einschalten ...... Der 90 jährige  sagte eindeutig 11 Uhr .......!!!!!!
> Er sprang auch nicht vorher aus dem Fenster ...... ??????? ..... Oder wann finden Gottesdienste in der Regel statt  ?.....



Ich habs geahnt    abstimmen




Bikebetti schrieb:


> .....
> Mausi : dann bist mit Deinen kurzen Beinen ja das Ganze zweimal gelaufen ...... Supi !!!!



Oh danke   eine die´s erkannt hat  


.....ich schau mal, ob irgendwo ein Foto ist, wo du gefahren bist, das bring ich dann natürlich  




Bikebetti schrieb:


> Mausi,kennst Du die Strecke immer noch nicht ????  ....



eben


----------



## Bikebetti (9. September 2016)

Ach Mausi ,wie das vermisse !!!  Diese Dialoge und Kommentare ! Einfach köstlich !


----------



## Bettina (9. September 2016)

Auf geht's ab in die Murmelbahn


----------



## Mausoline (9. September 2016)

Also ich hab mich gefühlt wie auf der Achterbahn, aber ich muss zugeben es hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht 





und guck da unten fährt ja auch unsere @Bikebetti  Na also, wer sagts denn....zeigs ihm gleich, dem daheim 

schöne Kurvenlage mit Rucksack




und siehe da, da ist sie tatsächlich noch einmal  prima, wenn das kein Beweis ist


----------



## trautsichnix (9. September 2016)

huhu Mousoline... wann sehe mein Kumpel Phil wieder


----------



## Bikebetti (9. September 2016)

Danke danke Mausi ,Du hast meine Ehre gerettet ! 
Gern hätte ich bei dieser g......-Abfahrt  meine " dicke Hummel ", sprich  Enduro , " sprechen " lassen !
Das hat vielleicht ein paar Jauchzer gegeben ,leise und laute !!


----------



## murmel04 (9. September 2016)

Oh man ich wäre so gerne als Mäuschen dabei gewesen


----------



## trautsichnix (9. September 2016)

Mann ... weiß was das bei all der plackerei heißt auch noch Fotos zu machen   TOLL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (9. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> und oben endlich Pause


Vor allem endlich in Ruhe sitzen,  aber kaum saß ich, sah ich draußen eine Freundin aus Berlin rumrollen  schon musste ich flitzen um sie zu erwischen 
Wie klein die Welt ist  



Mausoline schrieb:


> aber ich muss zugeben es hat mir richtig Spaß


So langsam gewöhnte ich mich auch an die geshapten Trails


----------



## Mausoline (10. September 2016)

aus aktuellem Anlass ein Nachtrag vom Morgen des 2. Tages  Vorschlag zum Foto des Tages ... ohne Bike  verstehe wer will



Bettina schrieb:


> Und so sah der Morgen für die Frühaufsteher aus
> .....



Ich war zwar etwas später dran, aber scheint doch gut getroffen


----------



## Mausoline (10. September 2016)

Vom unteren Teil gibts keine Fotos, das war dann doch so wurzelig und für einige von uns nicht fahrbar.

Dafür gabs am Furkelpass ein Standbild in unserer kompletten Bike-Park Ausrüstung 



Leider gehts für uns von hier aus auf Forststraße und Teer bis St. Vigil, ein letzter Blick auf die "Hügel" von morgen



und ab gehts zur heutigen Unterkunft
Bikepflege muss sein  nach so einem Tag



und pünktlich zum Essen gehen fings an zu schütten und wie....kurze Regenpause mit Beleuchtung




2. Tag beendet, Daten liefert Bettina 
hier noch die fehlende Route 
Maurerberghütte - Glittner Seen - Jakobsstöckl - Onach - Montal - Maria Saalen - Reischach - Kronplatz - Furcia-Trail - Furkelpass - St. Vigil


----------



## Bettina (10. September 2016)

Bevor wir uns froh auf die Murmelbahn begeben haben, war es noch notwendig eine kleine Fahrradreparatur vorzunehmen. Irgendwie war bei mir plötzlich das Treten nur noch im kleinsten Gang möglich. Und das geht nicht immer  
Der kritische erste Blick von mtbbee sagte: du müsstest längst die Schaltröllchen gewechselt haben  War mir gar nicht aufgefallen, haben die sonst Zähne 
Beim Weiterfahren sah ich plötzlich was das Problem ist. Unser liebstes Tool habt ihr ja schon gesehen, aber jetzt kam:



 



Es war etwas Teamwork notwendig um es aus den Lenkerenden zu befreien, aber dann:


 
So ein schöner Werkzeug


----------



## Bettina (10. September 2016)

Das war also Tag 2. 43 km mit 2905 Tiefenmetern (davon fast alles fahrbar ) und 1928 Höhenmeter, davon 1160 in der Gondel absolviert. Eine  (winzige) Einkehr, kein Regen solange wir auf dem Rad saßen.


 
Am Abend gab  es eine kleine Odyssee im Regen, weil die sehr nette Gastgeberin unserer Pension uns zu einer sehr guten Pizzeria schickte, aber leider mit rechts und links ihre Probleme hatte.


----------



## Bettina (10. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Bikepflege muss sein  nach so einem Tag


übrigens mit warmen Wasser  Sehr mädelslike


----------



## Mausoline (10. September 2016)

Warmduscher...ich bekenne mich dazu


----------



## Bettina (10. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Beim Weiterfahren sah ich plötzlich was das Problem ist.


Für alle Interessierten: ich hatte kurz vor der Abreise die Kette gewechselt und einen Shimano Niet-Stift verwendet. Der hatte sich etwas gelöst und gestört.
Niet raus,  Kettenschloss rein und ruhe war


----------



## Mausoline (10. September 2016)

uiuiui, ich glaub ab Tag 3 wirds echt schwierig mit der Fotoauswahl....
so schööönes Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (11. September 2016)

Der Montagmorgen begann sehr entspannt. Da wir als erstes eine Liftfahrt vor uns hatten und dieser erst um 9 Uhr in Betrieb geht. Also erst mal toll gefrühstückt. Es gab viele leckere Backwaren. Mmmhhh. Dann bin ich noch schnell in den Ort um Batterien zu kaufen, denn mein eigens angeschafftes Ladegerät hatte den Geist aufgegeben. Und beim örtlichen Radhändler ein neues Ersatzkettenschloß gekauft.  wer weiß, was noch kommt!
Der morgendliche Blick


 
Erst mal entspannt im Lift, ein- und aussteigen geht schon ganz easy 



Mausoline hatte es schon erwähnt, oder: es war sonnig 



Einige schauten sehnsüchtig zur angelegten Abfahrt, aber wir wollten ja Richtung Heiligkreutz und wer weiß was da noch auf uns wartet. Also lieber keine Körner beim Runtersausen verschwenden. 

Vermutlich die richtige Entscheidung ...



Ein angenehm schattiger Weg mit wunderbaren Blicken



Und nach einiger Zeit, gefühlte Stunden, kamen wir zu einer schönen Alm



Gemeinschaftliche Liegestütz um uns für bevorstehende weitere Trageeinheiten zu stärken


----------



## Bikebetti (11. September 2016)

Warum hat eine denn wieder ihre Perücke nicht aufgesetzt ? 
Ach so ,stimmt ja ,die Haare liegen ja dank der Haarlänge immer gleich ......... Das fehlende Shampoo hat auch Gewicht gespart .......   Dafür konnte dieses sexy Tool ja mit ,war ja auch wichtiger wie wir ja erfahren haben ......
dafür brauchte  eine andere immer morgens ein bisschen länger .......Haareflechten iund Haarpflege bedürfen halt Zeit ....Gelle ,Mausi???


----------



## Bettina (11. September 2016)

Wenn ich mir das Profil von Tag 3 so ansehe, wird mir klar warum es schwer ist Abfahrtsbilder zu finden....


----------



## Bettina (11. September 2016)

Wie haben wir die Tour verbracht?


 
Und so


 
Obwohl die Mädels auf den obigen Fotos angepummelt sind wie im Winter, war es doch heiß (und steil)


 
Kühlung wird an fast jedem Brunnen genossen, Flaschen werden wieder aufgefüllt


 
Am Ritjoch endlich mal eine Pause  und lecker Riegel aus dem Rucksack geholt!


----------



## Bikebetti (11. September 2016)

Wer war  das noch ......: Lange Ärmel ,Wollsocken , lange Hose ???  
--------Lieber warm als kalt ,bei den Tiefenmetern ,die wir so gemacht haben .....  
Da kommt man schon mal ins Frieren , auch bei diesen Temperaturen  !!!!!!. 
------ Aber wer den größten Rucksack hat ,kann auch viel mitnehmen ...


----------



## Mausoline (11. September 2016)

Die Pause am Ritjoch fand doch schon vor der Knipserei statt  aber danach gabs eine dieser steilen Abfahrten...ohne Bilder....doch da war was...kurze Pause

eine Königin mit ihrem Gefolge  sitzend, nicht fahrend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebetti (11. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Wie haben wir die Tour verbracht?
> was Mädels halt so machen : Selfies ,Faxen machen  ,Blödsinn halt ,wenn kritische Augen fehlen......


----------



## Bikebetti (11. September 2016)

eine Königin mit ihrem Gefolge  sitzend, nicht fahrend
Kann den Bienenstock gar nicht finden ? Doch eine sitzt ja neben mir .......


----------



## Mausoline (11. September 2016)

Das Ritjoch ist ein schönes Fleckchen mit seinem kleinen See 



zum Crusc de Rit wollte aber keine mehr hoch   ich war ja schon mal oben

also weiter zum Knipsen, hat sich gelohnt 
Blick auf Neuner und Zehner und rechts oben das heutige Ziel unterm Heiligkreuzkofel



Blick auf Sella, Geisler und rechts Peitlerkofel....hmmm stimmt das, ich glaub


----------



## Mausoline (11. September 2016)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> ....
> ------ Aber wer den größten Rucksack hat ,kann auch viel mitnehmen ...



Nur Mäuschen haben nicht mehr reingepasst 


murmel04 schrieb:


> Oh man ich wäre so gerne als Mäuschen dabei gewesen






Bikebetti schrieb:


> .....
> dafür brauchte  eine andere immer morgens ein bisschen länger .......Haareflechten iund Haarpflege bedürfen halt Zeit ....Gelle ,Mausi???



die einen machen Radpflege, die anderen Haarpflege .... dideldidum ... du hast was vergessen  was in meinem nicht so großen Rucksack immer dabei ist


----------



## Mausoline (11. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Profil von Tag 3 so ansehe, wird mir klar warum es schwer ist Abfahrtsbilder zu finden....Anhang anzeigen 527760



Was war denn das bei km 17 für ein Absturz  kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern


----------



## Mausoline (11. September 2016)

Zitat von Bettina: ↑
Wie haben wir die Tour verbracht?
was Mädels halt so machen : Selfies ,Faxen machen ,Blödsinn halt ,wenn kritische Augen fehlen......


und mit viel Spaß


----------



## Bettina (11. September 2016)

Nach der Pause am Joch geht es tatsächlich mal 300 hm am Stück runter  Wegen der schönen Aussicht wird ab und zu angehalten



(Nein, wir werden von Evoc nicht bezahlt! Warum eigentlich nicht?)



Aber kaum waren wir die 300 hm runter gerollt ging es schon wieder in welligem Profil primär aufwärts, da war uns dann nach einiger Zeit diese Wiese grade recht



Finde den Fehler!!?!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. September 2016)

Hui, wer hat da seinem Bike das Fotografieren beigebracht? Respekt!


----------



## lucie (11. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler!!?!



Ich durfte nicht mit...


----------



## Mausoline (11. September 2016)

Das war viel steiler, als es hier aussieht 


@Bikebetti beim Fahren 
Kurz vorm Wengenerbach auf Höhe von Spescia, bevors wieder rauf ging



und noch eins  da hab ich schon längst wieder geschoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (11. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> ......
> Anhang anzeigen 527934  ....



Herrlich plötzlich waren wir oben, auf den Armentarawiesen


----------



## trautsichnix (11. September 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich durfte nicht mit...




Vornahme : Selbstauslöser ?


----------



## Mausoline (11. September 2016)

trautsichnix schrieb:


> Vornahme : Selbstauslöser ?



Halbgewinner


----------



## Bikebetti (11. September 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich durfte nicht mit...


Ooch ,warste etwa nich brav ?


----------



## lucie (11. September 2016)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> Ooch ,warste etwa nich brav ?



Nee, es durften ja nur alte Frauen mitfahren.


----------



## Bikebetti (11. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das war viel steiler, als es hier aussieht
> Da zitiere ich mal Otto : " je steiler das Sit ,desto eher das Pumps "..........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## murmel04 (11. September 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich durfte nicht mit...



Ich auch nicht.


----------



## Bikebetti (11. September 2016)

Mädels ,helft mir !
war das der Tag ,an dem die letzte meiner  5 Bananen endlich gegessen worden ist ?
War es das ,was ,Du Mausi ,in Deinem Rucksack hast von mir schleppen müssen ? 
Oder war es das andere ,kleine , gelbe Etwas  ?


----------



## Mausoline (11. September 2016)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> Mädels ,helft mir !
> war das der Tag ,an dem die letzte meiner  5 Bananen endlich gegessen worden ist ? _Hmmm ja könnte hinkommen_
> War es das ,was ,Du Mausi ,in Deinem Rucksack hast von mir schleppen müssen ?  _Später hab ich auch mal Bananen für dich mitgeschleppt _
> Oder war es das andere ,kleine , gelbe Etwas  ?



Das kleine gelbe Etwas  kam das am nächsten Tag zu uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (11. September 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Nee, es durften ja nur alte Frauen mitfahren.



Ü 50 = alte Frauen  wer behauptet denn sowas  
unsere Warteliste wird halt immer länger


----------



## Mausoline (12. September 2016)

Rückblick  weils so schön ist

Bildmitte oberer Weg unterhalb der Bäume unser Weg von Wengen her, davon abzweigend rechts zwischen den Bäumen der Weg Richtung Antoniusjoch. Unser Weg verschwindet rechts im Wald.


----------



## Mausoline (12. September 2016)

Nach ausgiebigem Chillen auf der Wiese 



fuhren wir weiter auf diesem wunderschönen Wiesengelände



und entschieden uns dann nicht auf direktem Weg über die Wiesen zur Heiligkreuzhütte zu fahren 



sondern uns auf dem 15b unter dem Heiligkreuzkofel zu versuchen


----------



## Bettina (12. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> und entschieden uns dann nicht auf direktem Weg über die Wiesen zur Heiligkreuzhütte zu fahren


Nach so vielen Pausen kann man sich schließlich auch mal wieder quälen  Ausserdem hatten wir noch gar keine Tragepassage bis dahin


----------



## wintergriller (12. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


>



Oh...die Stelle kommt mir bekannt vor  Da bin ich vor ein paar Jahren mal Anfang Mai mit dem Bike hoch und musste dann bald umkehren, weil ich im knietiefen Schnee meine Beine irgendwann nicht mehr gespürt habe. Ich hatte gehofft, dass ich es noch irgendwie bis zur Hütte schaffe.....krasse Fehleinschätzung 

Aber wirklich sehr schöne Gegend


----------



## Mausoline (12. September 2016)

Gleich nach dem Abzweig gings los mit ziemlich tiefem grobem Schotter



recht schnell kamen wir zur Schneegrotte, die man sich unbedingt ansehen sollte, auch wenn hier mühsames Hochkommen auf noch tieferem Geröll angesagt ist. Bei solch genialem Wetter ist natürlich auch mit vermehrtem Wandereraufkommen zu rechnen 



Ein wahres architektonisches Wunderwerk  ein Olympiadach aus Eis







weiter gings noch beschwerlicher, endlich die Tragepassage...hätten wir doch über die Wiesen fahren sollen 

aber was dann kam, war einfach grandios   trotz nicht nur fahrbaren Passagen...trotz vielen Wanderern
@Bikebetti beim Fahren 



Gigantisch die Farbkombis  weißes Gestein mit grünem Gebüsch und blauem Himmel















ich war auch dabei 




und dann ... Ziel in Sicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (12. September 2016)

wintergriller schrieb:


> knietiefen Schnee


beim Biken = bis zum Lenker oder im Stehen?


----------



## wintergriller (12. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> beim Biken = bis zum Lenker oder im Stehen?



Beim tragen des Bikes


----------



## Bettina (12. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> recht schnell


Ähhm, fandest du?


----------



## Mausoline (12. September 2016)

Bis zum Abzweig zur Schneegrotte gings doch schnell, dann bedeutend langsamer  ihr wolltet zuerst auch nicht so richtig da hoch  aber wenn man dort ist ist das ein Muss




wintergriller schrieb:


> Oh...die Stelle kommt mir bekannt vor  Da bin ich vor ein paar Jahren mal Anfang Mai mit dem Bike hoch und musste dann bald umkehren, weil ich im knietiefen Schnee meine Beine irgendwann nicht mehr gespürt habe. Ich hatte gehofft, dass ich es noch irgendwie bis zur Hütte schaffe.....krasse Fehleinschätzung
> 
> Aber wirklich sehr schöne Gegend



Hättste mal im Mai die Tourenski mitgenommen


----------



## wintergriller (12. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hättste mal im Mai die Tourenski mitgenommen



Isch 'abe gar keine Toureski


----------



## Mausoline (12. September 2016)

Wär aber ne Überlegung wert  mit denen kann aber auch super runterfahren


----------



## cschaeff (12. September 2016)

Ich guck schon seit zwei Wochen jeden Tag in Reisen, Routen und Reviere, wann der Bericht endlich kommt, und Ihr versteckt euch im Ladies-Forum? Das ist ja schlimmer wie Damen-Sauna 
Sehr schöner Bericht!
@Mausoline 
Bin sehr neidisch wegen der Schneegrotte, wir sind faul untenrum zum Hospiz. Kommt auf die Liste 
Freue mich auf die Fortsetzung!


----------



## Mausoline (12. September 2016)

ich wollte ja schon ´nen Link bringen, aber in welchem Thema? extra neues aufmachen?
außerdem brauchen wir bestimmt noch 2 Wochen zum Schreiben  wenn wir in diesem Tempo weitermachen


----------



## Mausoline (12. September 2016)

Nach Aufschlag im Heiligkreuzhospiz hieß es erstmal Cappu und kleines Vesperle zu sich nehmen 



ein ganz schön kalter Wind blies da vom Tal rauf und nachdem die meisten Touris weg waren, haben wir uns einen geschützteren Platz gesucht




@Bikebetti war dann noch etwas beschäftigt



da



denn sie wollte ja unbedingt fahren 

Langsam wurds ruhiger, dafür mit herrlichem Blück zur Marmolada



Schööön wurde der Heiligkreuzkofel angestrahlt



und auf der anderen Seite ging die Sonne unter




und es wurde kalt hinter den sieben Bergen bei den ....


----------



## murmel04 (12. September 2016)

Wer war denn da nicht in seinem Bettchen von den sieben....



Hat echt was von den 7 Zwergen das Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (12. September 2016)

Da gibt es nicht mehr viel zu zu sagen 
Hier sind wir lang gefahren



 
Das Höhenprofil ist schon gepostet, 24 km wurden zurückgelegt. Ohne Einkehr  Und zum ersten Mal mit negativer Höhenbilanz ähhmm Tiefenbilanz. Wir fuhren 780 Tiefenmeter und erarbeiteten uns 1300 Höhenmeter (die 400 Lift-Höhenmeter nicht eingerechnet). Es gab einen Defekt und den so, daß die Unbeteiligten in Ruhe Bier, Cappuccino oder sonst was trinken konnten. 

Übrigens hatte es unsere Wäsche besser als wir, die hing erst stundenlang in der Abendsonne rum und zog dann in den beheizten Fahrradabstellraum


----------



## Bettina (12. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> denn sie wollte ja unbedingt fahren


Die Stelle sind wir doch alle runter gefahren   Ich vermute sie hatte zwar alle mitgeschleppten Bananen verzehrt, aber irgendwas schweres war noch im Rucksack 
Ich hab schlauchlos, da bekommt man keinen Snakebit  (oder vielleicht doch )


----------



## cschaeff (12. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ich wollte ja schon ´nen Link bringen, aber in welchem Thema? extra neues aufmachen?
> außerdem brauchen wir bestimmt noch 2 Wochen zum Schreiben  wenn wir in diesem Tempo weitermachen


Schön ausführlich und viele Bilder bitte!
Wenn Ihr durch seid, gebe ich unsere Silvretta-Bernina-Runde zum Besten...


----------



## Bettina (12. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Bis zum Abzweig zur Schneegrotte gings doch schnell, dann bedeutend langsamer  ihr wolltet zuerst auch nicht so richtig da hoch  aber wenn man dort ist ist das ein Muss


Es sah aber auch so beschwerlich (und voller Italiener) aus, wie es war.....


 
selbst unsere mtbbee sah angestrengt aus


----------



## Mausoline (12. September 2016)

wie wahr, ein seltenes Bild 


Noch was  wers auf der Karte nicht erkennt.
3. Etappe: St. Vigil - Piz de Plaies Bergstation - Ritjoch - Wengen - Armentarawiesen - Eisgrotte - Heiligkreuzhütte


----------



## Mausoline (13. September 2016)

4. Tag: Heiligkreuzhütte - 15er - St. Kassian - Pralongia - Passo Valparola - Passo Falzarego - Rifugio Scoiattoli

Einstieg in den 15er im Schatten der Berge und noch keine Touris unterwegs 



wirklich ein schöner Weg



dideldeidideldidum...Umziehpause...da war der Weg noch in Ordnung



Etwas weiter ein Schild "Achtung Forstarbeiten" und schlagartig ein breiter durchwühlter Weg. Ausweichen über einen Aussichtshügel, die ersten Forstarbeiter kamen uns entgegen



Danach kam der Bagger

Joo und dann gings auf Forstweg runter, d.h.Wellenprofil nach St. Kassian und dann mit der Soregabahn hoch und schnellstens weiter, weg von den Massen, Richtung Pralongia


----------



## Bikebetti (13. September 2016)

Hey ,wo bleiben denn die Bilder ,auf denen  die wunderbare Tragetechnik von Bettina zu sehen ist ?
War genau  an der Stelle ,an der der Schotter nahtlos in den wunderschönen Trail übergegangen ist .....
Den Schluss  dieses  nicht zu übertreffenden Abfahrt- Trailtraums habt Ihr ganz vergessen : meinen Schlappen ,den ich unter hervorragender technischer Anleitung ALLEINE ohne männliche Hilfe !!!!! habe flicken dürfen .


----------



## Bikebetti (13. September 2016)

Etwas weiter ein Schild "Achtung Forstarbeiten" und schlagartig ein breiter durchwühlter Weg. Ausweichen über einen Aussichtshügel, die ersten Forstarbeiter kamen uns entgegen ,die gedachte Kälte bei der frühen Abfahrt blieb aus ,- so erübrigte sich dann auch unsere , ääh ,mein 3 Lagen  Kälteschutz  .



Danach kam der Bagger ,dann unsere unmotorisierte und unerschrockene Endurofahrerin ..........

Super Bild ,super ausgesucht !!


----------



## Bettina (13. September 2016)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> ... Den Schluss  dieses  nicht zu übertreffenden Abfahrt- Trailtraums habt Ihr ganz vergessen : meinen Schlappen ,den ich unter hervorragender technischer Anleitung ALLEINE ohne männliche Hilfe !!!!! habe flicken dürfen .


Den Zustand des platten Reifens sieht man schon ein paar Bilder weiter oben. Jetzt wird das mitgelieferte Material zur Schadensbehebung inspiziert:


 
In so einer Kulisse geht es ganz einfach von statten 


 
Und über allem schwebte immer die Erinnerung an "Das Leben des Brian"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (13. September 2016)

Tragetechnikstudie 1: Methode sauberer Nacken


 
Tragetechnikstudie 2: Methode a la Vertrider


 


So, nun kann es mit dem Tag 4 weitergehen


----------



## Bettina (13. September 2016)

Die Wege Richtung Pralongia waren für unseren Geschmack etwas zu sehr ausgebaut  aber die Aussicht entschädigte uns


----------



## Mausoline (13. September 2016)

Meeting in Schieflage  vor dem Piz Boe



Blick zum Grödnerjoch



Weiterfahrt nach der Pralongiahütte...kein Halt, zuviel los


----------



## Bettina (13. September 2016)

ähhm, wo war noch mal welcher Berg?


----------



## Mausoline (13. September 2016)

Da sind wir gestartet heut morgen, weißt du noch, das war das Heiligkreuzhospiz  





Bikebetti schrieb:


> .....
> Den Schluss  dieses  nicht zu übertreffenden Abfahrt- Trailtraums habt Ihr ganz vergessen : meinen Schlappen ,den ich unter hervorragender technischer Anleitung ALLEINE ohne männliche Hilfe !!!!! habe flicken dürfen .




   Guckst du  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/206-...hr-epische-touren.817410/page-5#post-14051169


----------



## Bettina (14. September 2016)

Von der Hochebene ging es waldig runter und wieder rauf, bald auf einer wunderschönen alten Straße zum Passo Valparola.



Auf diesem Bild sieht man auf jeden Fall, daß es heiß war...







Am Pass gab es eine Einkehr, es hieß hier wäre das Essen gut. Also der Speck war gut, der Rest wohl nicht so. 



Und nach einer kleinen Pause ging es, nicht immer gradlinig, weiter. Das Ziel die Cinque Torri hatten wir aber schon im Blick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (14. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Und nach einer kleinen Pause ging es, nicht immer gradlinig, weiter.



Wegen der Radler?


----------



## Bettina (14. September 2016)

Die, der oder das Radler?

Zwecks Vermeidung der Straße war uns jeder Pfad recht  aber manche führten arg nach unten und vom Ziel weg. Nach unten machen wir ja gerne  aber wir haben ja ein Ziel vor Augen 

P.s. Es handelt sich um ecklig süße Apfelsaftschorle


----------



## Perlenkette (14. September 2016)

Gemeint war natürlich das Radler -Getränk ; das aufmerksame Auge sieht aber nun die fehlende Schaumkrone im Gegensatz zu den Gläsen auf dem Tisch hinter Euch .

P.S. Weiter oben: Gut dass Du von der Hitze geschrieben hast, ich dachte erst das sei das Morgengebet.


----------



## Bettina (14. September 2016)

Der Weg neben der Straße war durchaus schön und abwechslungsreich. Flowig


 
ein bißchen technisch


 


 
Natürlich wurde nicht nur eine Kamera gezückt 


 
entspannt weiter rollen


 
und bald geht es zu den letzten Marschlöchern bevor wir den Lift erreichen


 
Der Sessellift bringt uns und unsere Bikes entspannt die letzten 450 hm des Tages rauf.


 

Und nun wird es echt schwierig, in den folgenden Stunden entstanden fast 200 Fotos


----------



## Bettina (14. September 2016)

Wir reiben uns oben die Augen, so schöne Blicke   
Aber so viele Menschen  
Egal, einchecken in unser Zimmer (ein Zimmer auf einer Fähre nach Island ist größer ) und kurz erholen 


 
Blicke 


 

 

 
In jeder Richtung kann man schauen, schauen, schauen


 
Aber natürlich sind wir noch voller Elan und erkunden die Umgebung.


----------



## Bettina (14. September 2016)

Dame mit Torri no 1



mit Torri no. 2,3,4



Es muss doch noch irgendwie näher rangehen?


 
Man beachte die diesjährige Schuhmode für Bergausflüge


----------



## Bettina (14. September 2016)

Mtbbee erkundete auch die Stellungen aus dem Krieg, die hier sehr gut erhalten sind/wurden


----------



## Bettina (14. September 2016)

Zum Glück wurde es irgendwann Abend und Essenszeit  Das Essen kann man wirklich empfehlen 


 


 
Unterbrochen wurde die Entspannung allerdings vom Sonnenuntergang, der mußte natürlich auch fotografiert werden.


 


 
und dann war es irgendwann dunkel (aber nicht ruhig )


----------



## Mausoline (14. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> ....
> und bald geht es zu den letzten Marschlöchern bevor wir den Lift erreichen
> Anhang anzeigen 528643....



Meintest du Matschlöcher


----------



## Mausoline (14. September 2016)

Vielleicht dieses eine hier noch 

Hier sind wir am 4. Tag gelandet: Rifugio Scoiattoli im Vordergrund, links oben auf dem Gipfel Rifugio Nuvolau und hinterm Joch das Rifugio Averau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (15. September 2016)

Dann mal wieder die Fakten zum 4. Tag 
Die Strecke vom Heiligkreuz nach Kassian runter, Lift rauf, über Pralongiahütte (ohne Einkehr), dann runter und rauf zum Passo Valparola, auf Trails runter zum Lift Cinque Torri.
29,5 km, 1465 Tiefenmeter und 800 selbst erarbeitete Höhenmeter.


----------



## Bettina (15. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Vielleicht dieses eine hier noch


Damit sieht man auch schon wunderschön den Start für den nächsten Morgen. Denn da müssen wir hoch(schieben).


----------



## cschaeff (15. September 2016)

Strada della Vena, sehr gut! Freue mich schon auf die Bilder.
Fototechnisch habt Ihr euch echt verbessert


----------



## bikebecker (15. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Den Zustand des platten Reifens sieht man schon ein paar Bilder weiter oben. Jetzt wird das mitgelieferte Material zur Schadensbehebung inspiziert:
> Anhang anzeigen 528542


Soll ich das Loch im Schlauch zunähen, oder klebe ich doch ein Pflaster drauf 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Bettina (15. September 2016)

@bikebecker Ganz schön frech für einen Gast 
Sie hat gestaunt, was ihr alles eingepackt wurde 

Am Morgen des 5. Tages stärkten wir uns an einem tollen Frühstücksbuffet und starteten leicht zeitversetzt in den Tag. Ich begann einfach etwas früher, damit ich nach den ersten Höhenmetern auch eine kleine Pause bekomme 
Aber erstmal das Frühaufsteherfoto 


 
und ein frühes Foto mit dem ersten Zwischenziel, man sieht schon, daß es ein heißer Tag wird.


 
So sieht es aus wenn man mit Vorsprung startet  Die ersten 160 hm des Tages sind geschafft, nun kommt eine lange Abfahrt. 


 
(sorry handycam)
erst eine kleine steile Rampe runter


 
Also da wo die beiden stehen und schauen geht es weiter runter 
Und dann geht der Trail los


 
Nicht alles ist fahrbar am Anfang

aber dann wird es ...


----------



## Bettina (15. September 2016)

Und es geht eine ganze Weile so weiter, erst felsig







dann grüner



Wo ist der Weg?



Wer ist weg?



dann wurden wir mehr 



Und noch mehr Schafe




Es war ein großer Spaß



Wir beschlossen nicht die Abkürzung zu nehmen, sondern komplett runter zu fahren und entsprechend viel auch wieder rauf zu fahren.

Unser Track bot auch noch Extra-Höhenmeter an, die wir nicht ausließen  Hier der Anfang der zusätzlichen Auffahrt



Ganz nett



aber dann ging es für uns überwiegend unfahrbar runter


----------



## cschaeff (15. September 2016)

GENIAL!!!


----------



## Mausoline (15. September 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Strada della Vena, sehr gut! Freue mich schon auf die Bilder.
> Fototechnisch habt Ihr euch echt verbessert



Danke 
Wir hatten 3 verschiedene Kameras mit dabei und manches Foto wurde dann noch von irgendeinem Handy geschossen, da ist die Auswahl groß. Und doch denkt man manchmal nachher "oh schade, da haben wir ja gar kein Foto gemacht"


Ich muss nochmal ein Foto einfügen. Dieses hier von der fahrenden  @Bikebetti ist einfach genial


----------



## Bettina (15. September 2016)

Aber auch das war bald geschafft, eine kleine schnelle Passage auf der Straße genommen und dann wieder ab in den Trail 


 
feiner Hohlweg




Sonniges Pause-Plätzchen


 
Mit Bildung


 
Und schon waren wir unten  in  Colle s Lucia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (15. September 2016)

Auf einer solchen Abfahrt fällt es enorm schwer, für ein Foto anzuhalten (das tut geradezu körperlich weh). Da will man einfach nur laufen lassen...


----------



## Mausoline (15. September 2016)

Stop, kleine Zwischenbemerkung 

An unserem Pauseplätzchen mit Bildung hatten wir einen wunderbaren Blick auf die Civetta und als wir da so pausten, kamen die zwei anderen Biker, an denen wir weiter oben mal vorbeigefahren waren, vorbei. Wir haben uns nett unterhalten  Grüße  
Außerdem kam noch ein älteres italienisches Paar vorbei, von denen uns die Frau erzählte, dass sie als 16 jährige 8 Jahre bei Stuttgart in der Eisdiele gearbeitet hatte. Und sie hat sich damals in Deutschland sehr wohl gefühlt 

So wurde die Pause etwas länger, dafür auch etwas interessanter


----------



## Mausoline (15. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> ....
> Wir beschlossen nicht die Abkürzung zu nehmen, sondern komplett runter zu fahren und entsprechend viel auch wieder rauf zu fahren.
> ....



Jetzt hab ich hin und her überlegt, welche Abkürzung 
"Bing" ... Klaro, wir konnten echt nicht einschätzen, ob es uns reichen würde, rechtzeitig die Bahn zum Padon zu erreichen. Unsere errechneten Höhenmeter waren so unterschiedlich, wieviel Zeit benötigen wir für die Strada? wie lange würden wir durchs Sottogudatal brauchen?
Wir hatten dann beschlossen, dass wir am Kreuzungspunkt der falschen mit der echten Strada 



entscheiden, ob wir über Straße nach Arabba oder über Caprile fahren.

Und es sah gut aus  also nicht die Abkürzung.


----------



## Bettina (16. September 2016)

Bis dahin sind wir übrigens 20 km geradelt, 300 Höhenmeter rauf und 1500 Tiefenmeter runter!
Demnächst geht es dann weiter hier im Kino


----------



## Mausoline (16. September 2016)

Von Caprile gings dann ein kurzes Stück auf der Hauptstraße "Hilfe"  
und von da ab parallel zur Straße auf geteerten Wegen







und Waldwegen angenehm nach Sottoguda



Die Überraschung oder doch nicht  am Eingang der Schlucht: vieeeele Italiener und das Eintrittsgeld



trotzdem sehr beeindruckend



und allemal besser als auf der Hauptstraße




@Bikebetti erinnerte sich plötzlich an bereits vergessene Unternehmungen und war sehr glücklich einen Ort wieder zu erkennen


----------



## Bettina (16. September 2016)

Schade, dass wir das so schnell durcheilt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (16. September 2016)

Ja, leider konnten wir den Weg und die Zeit bis zum Lift nicht richtig einschätzen 
Ein bißchen länger im Schatten wäre auch angenehmer gewesen, als später auf der Straße in der Sonne beinahe zu verbraten.

Die Strecke auf der Straße zum Passo Fedaia von Schluchtende bis Talstation war bei den Temperaturen ekelhaft, umso erfreulicher, als plötzlich die Station auftauchte  ich hatte noch mit mind. 100hm gerechnet.


----------



## Mausoline (16. September 2016)

Völlig unkompliziert und komfortabel gings nach oben



super Service  nur eine wartet noch



Auf steilem Schotter ein Stück die Skipiste hinab



durchs Rifugio Padon Hollareiduliööööö hindurch 



gehts flowig los



immer im Blick die Marmolada 



auf Wunsch einer einzelnen Dame  soll ich das Foto von mir noch einfügen




beklagt sich da noch jemand 



trotz Massen von Touris gabs freie Strecken 



Was da jetzt vor uns lag sah nicht fahrbar aus



eine furchtbare Schiebestrecke, super steil, sandig in der Hitze 



fast geschafft 



Entspannung verdient 



Entspannungsaussicht


----------



## Bikebetti (16. September 2016)

Mönsch Mädels ,Ihr seid aber schnell !!  Ich komm ' mit meinen Erinnerungen gar nicht richtig nach !! 
Dass mit dem Durcheilen der schönenSchlucht stimmt ! Ich wäre gern noch länger geblieben und hätte noch ein wenig gestaunt .... Nun gut ,die Zeit war knapp ,das Nochkommende ungewiss , die Hitze noch aushaltbar ---------
allerdings ,die Zeit ,die wir ungewollt vertan haben bei dem Versuch  Essen zu bestellen in dem Restaurant nach der Schlucht , hätte nicht unbedingt nötig getan .... Obwohl : jetzt weiß ich endlich was " bezahlen " auf Italienisch heißt : bagare ,prego !! 
Darauf reagieren die meisten italischen Kellner subito!!!


----------



## Bikebetti (16. September 2016)

Mausi ,da gibt es noch ein wunderschönes Bild von Dir ,Hintergrund Marmolada ,wie darauf zufährst ..... Und eins von Bettina ,andächtig vor der Kulisse des besagten Gletschers .....Nicht dass Ihr Euch vergesst ... in der langen Reihe der 
Präsentation ......  Habt Ihr nich verdient , Eure Arbeit und Auswahl ist wirklich toll und optimal gelungen !!!


----------



## Perlenkette (16. September 2016)

Wie man an Euren Dialogen erkennt (und ich es grade selbst erlebe) macht es großen Spaß, sich zusammen und gemeinsam an einen schönen Urlaub und damit verbundene Erlebnisse und besondere Momente zu erinnern. Und man erlebt den Urlaub quasi mithilfe der vieeeeeln Fotos nochmal.


----------



## beuze1 (16. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Am Pass gab es eine Einkehr, es hieß hier wäre das Essen gut. Also der Speck war gut, der Rest wohl nicht so.
> Anhang anzeigen 528613



und darum gleich einen "Stinkefinger"


----------



## Mausoline (16. September 2016)

Pssst


----------



## Mausoline (16. September 2016)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> ..... Und eins von Bettina ,andächtig vor der Kulisse des besagten Gletschers .....Nicht dass Ihr Euch vergesst ...



kommt noch oder kann noch kommen


----------



## Perlenkette (16. September 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Wie man an Euren Dialogen erkennt (und ich es grade selbst erlebe) macht es großen Spaß, sich zusammen und gemeinsam an einen schönen Urlaub und damit verbundene Erlebnisse und besondere Momente zu erinnern. Und man erlebt den Urlaub quasi mithilfe der vieeeeeln Fotos nochmal.





P.S. Da fällt mir grade ein, dass @Bettina mal geschrieben hat

"Schön, daß wir nicht alleine waren sondern uns zum gemeinsamen freuen hatten"


----------



## Bettina (17. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ja, leider konnten wir den Weg und die Zeit bis zum Lift nicht richtig einschätzen
> Ein bißchen länger im Schatten wäre auch angenehmer gewesen, als später auf der Straße in der Sonne beinahe zu verbraten.
> 
> Die Strecke auf der Straße zum Passo Fedaia von Schluchtende bis Talstation war bei den Temperaturen ekelhaft, umso erfreulicher, als plötzlich die Station auftauchte  ich hatte noch mit mind. 100hm gerechnet.


Ich hatte ja schon erwähnt, daß ich vor dem 5. Tag einen großen Respekt hatte. Die ersten 160 hm raufschieben vergingen im Nu, runter lief es hervorragend. Da hatten wir schon anstrengendere Abfahrten gehabt  Auch der Zusatzhöhenmeteranteil lief gut. Das wunderschöne Tal rauffahren war viel weniger anstrengend als erwartet. Aber dann kam es doch ganz schön heftig... zumindest für den zweiten Teil unserer Reisegruppe.

Irgendwie klappt heute das hochladen nicht 
Ahh, jetzt doch  Hier die Strasse des Grauens. Es waren zum Glück nur 250 hm. Schieben, Treten, Schieben, Treten und am Ende angeschoben werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (17. September 2016)

Die "Straße des Grauens" sieht hier natürlich viel harmloser aus, aber die Bezeichnung trifft zumindest für den "zweiten Teil unserer Reisegruppe" zu 

So weiter gehts zur Porta Vescovo durch ein kurzes Stück Felsblockgelände



sandig mit losem Gestein



Blick von der Porta Vescovo hinunter nach Arabba, von dort wären wir über die Abkürzung mit der Bahn hochgekommen. Wunderbar der Blick über Pralongia, das Heiligkreuzmassiv und links davon hinten ist der Kronplatz zu erkennen



und der Blick in die andere Richtung mit Piz Boè



aufgehts auf dem rutschigen Untergrund Richtung Ziel 







schnelle Fotomontage  sorry 



der andächtige Blick von Bettina auf den markanten Gletscher



bevor es den Hang entlang geht zur Bindelweghütte


----------



## Bettina (17. September 2016)

Im Blick die Hütte, unser Ziel. Der Weg scheint sich dahin etwas auf, ab und mehr auf zu bewegen, schön sieht es aus.
Es wurde natürlich auch beschwerlicher


 
aber gemeinsam geht's einfacher oder zumindest ist es lustiger


----------



## Bikebetti (17. September 2016)

Meine Lieben ,was ich noch ergänzen möchte ist ,wie tapfer Ihr Euch doch geschlagen habt ,angesichts der Strecke ,die sich da für ALLE noch aufgetan hat ...
Als wir dann glücklich aber erschöpft den Lift noch vor 16.30 erreicht hatten ,fiel mir auch ein Stein vom Herzen .
"Geschafft " dachte ich so bei mir ,das Schlimmste liegt hinter uns ,doch als wir aus dem Lift "gefallen " waren und hinter mehreren Bergkuppen ,am Hang liegend,unsere. Hütte entdeckt hatten ,da würde mir ein wenig Angst und Bange .
Ob wir das noch schaffen würden ??? es war mittlerweile nach 16 Uhr ,die Hütte in weiter Ferne ,der Anstieg und die Wegführung sichtbar :
Hoch ,schmal und voraussichtlich nicht fahrbar ,egal ob noch Kräfte vorhanden gewesen wären oder nicht .
Na das könnte ja noch heiter  werden !! Doch das Wetter und die Tatsache ,dass alles Jammern bekanntlich nicht hilft ,wenn es keine Alternativen gibt .... So what .... Auf und durch .... Hilft nix ........Musste durch ........wat mut dat mut .....(für unsere norddeutschen Freunde ,das Süddeutsche Äquivalent wird Mausi sicherlich kennen .... ) .......unser aller Motto an diesem Tag im besonderen .......
Nach nicht mal 2 Stunden war auch das geschafft ; schiebend ,schwitzend ,aber glücklich fielen wir unter dem Applause der Küchenmannschaft ,die gerade Feierabend machte ,in der Hütte ein 
Ein junger ,seinem Herrn nicht folgen wollender Hütehund machte uns zudem noch ein bisschen Spaß ,solange wir auf unsere Belohnung , Capusch  und Bier ,wahlweise Bier mit Capusch ....,warteten .
Unsanft an den Vorderpfoten hoch gezogen ,wurde uns schnell klar ,warum der Kleine dem Schäfer nicht gehorchen wollte
Armer Kerl ! Aber auf dem anschließenden Nachhauseweg auf der Alm könnte er wieder wunderbar hinter den Scharfen hertollen ! Gottseidank ! Erschrocken waren aber trotzdem alle mal sowie das Kerlchen behandelt worden war .......


----------



## Mausoline (17. September 2016)

Da fällt mir das grunzende fette Etwas ein, das von seinem Herrchen in der Mittagshitze zur Alm mitgeschleppt wurde. Ich bin kein Hundefreund, aber da konnten wir alle nicht mehr hinsehen  armes verschandeltes Tier.




Bikebetti schrieb:


> ........wat mut dat mut .....(für unsere norddeutschen Freunde ,das Süddeutsche Äquivalent wird Mausi sicherlich kennen .... ) .......



wenns sai muas......aber wia schreibt mer des


----------



## trautsichnix (17. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Da fällt mir das grunzende fette Etwas ein, das von seinem Herrchen in der Mittagshitze zur Alm mitgeschleppt wurde. Ich bin kein Hundefreund, aber da konnten wir alle nicht mehr hinsehen  armes verschandeltes Tier.


----------



## sommerfrische (18. September 2016)

Hab jetzt endlich geschafft, alles in Ruhe 'nachzulesen', was ihr die letzten Tage geschrieben habt. Respekt   Noch besser als die sportliche Leistung und die Landschaft gefällt mir die Stimmung - der Teamgeist! - den der Bericht vermittelt. Schön!!!


----------



## Mausoline (18. September 2016)

Ok, dann fahr ich halt mal weiter bis zur Hütte  und mach den Tag fertig

Was auf keinen Fall fehlen darf ist der immer tolle Blick mit Fedaia-See 



Der Weg schlängelt sich am Hang entlang, der Hang mal steiler mal etwas flacher abfallend



nochmal zwei Andächtige  fernab vom Rummel die Blicke und Gedanken schweifen lassen



Der Weg auch mit Gegenanstiegen



und auch mit einigen Hindernissen gespickt



Jetzt der letzte Anstieg zur Hütte schieb schieb



eine wartet   die anderen schieben noch



Tag 5, der mit dem dicken Fragezeichen, geschafft  angekommen, durstig 



die Abendstimmung läßt nicht lange auf sich warten



und treibt die Gäste alle nochmal raus  aber wer grinst den da so frech von oben herab



noch ein abendliches Farbenspiel




echt schwierig Bilder auszuwählen


----------



## Mausoline (18. September 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Hab jetzt endlich geschafft, alles in Ruhe 'nachzulesen', was ihr die letzten Tage geschrieben habt. Respekt   Noch besser als die sportliche Leistung und die Landschaft gefällt mir die Stimmung - der Teamgeist! - den der Bericht vermittelt. Schön!!!




Danke 
Teamgeist   mit das Wichtigste für so eine Tour
und dieser hat alle 4 durchgebracht, denn über 8 Tage ist nicht jeder jeden Tag gleich gut drauf 
und schließlich hat jeder auch so seine Macken


----------



## Bettina (18. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> und schließlich hat jeder auch so seine Macken


Wieso Macken??
Egal, grad wollte ich mich an die letzten Meter zur Hütte machen, da ist es schon geschehen!! Danke 
Dann liefere ich nur noch die Fakten:


670 Höhenmeter hat der Lift uns geschenkt, 39,6 km waren es mit 1400 gefahrenen/getragenen Höhenmetern und 1870 Tiefenmeter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (18. September 2016)

Mein persönliches endlich-oben-Bild. Vor dem Tag hatte ich echt großen Respekt und mir den Track wieder und wieder angeschaut... und nun ist es geschafft 



Und falls jemand fragt: Ja, es hat Spaß gemacht!!


----------



## Bettina (18. September 2016)

Und wo ich schon am Rechner sitze  das Frühaufsteher - Bild unserer 6. Tages, denn unsere Tour ist ja noch nicht zu Ende.




Wie immer sind wir früh beim Frühstück und dann geht es auf die Räder. Vorher nochmal kurz Bremsbeläge checken, denn auch heute steht runter fahren auf dem Programm. Wir wollen Richtung S. Cristina schließlich auch noch den Bikepark mitnehmen.



So geht es wieder leicht wellig, aber heute mehr runter als rauf auf dem Bindelweg zum Refugio Belvedere.
Hier wird dann kurz überlegt das Gefährt zu wechseln


Aber wir bleiben zusammen


 
ist ja klar, oder!!


----------



## Mausoline (18. September 2016)

Oooh fast vergessen 
wir haben ausser den München-Venedig-Wanderern  noch jemanden getroffen auf der Hütte 
@Eva_Renchtal, im Forum hatten wir uns schon öfters ausgetauscht, daheim nicht so weit voneinander entfernt wohnend, treffen wir uns auf der Bindelweghütte  
Wir haben dann noch Infos über den Bikepark ausgetauscht von wegen neuer Strecke ab Passo Pordoi und so manches andere gequatscht  und wir werden uns in den nächsten Tagen nochmal über den Weg laufen bzw. fahren


----------



## Bettina (18. September 2016)

Also geht es ab in den Bikepark, nach langer Überlegung welche der Lines die richtige für uns ist, spielen wir Lotterie und fahren irgendeine. Es gab nämlich leider keine Auskunft darüber welcher Einstieg welche Line bzw. wie schwierig diese ist. 
Von unten kann man auf der Skipiste kaum den Weg erkennen,


 
fuhr sich nett der erste Abschnitt 
Also weiter mit dem Trail, recht, links, rechts, links, lechts, rinks   ... bis es uns schwindelig wurde


 
Irgendwo kam noch ein fieser Sprung, den wir zum Glück alle erfolgreich fuhren. Zu meiner großen Überraschung gab es nämlich weder einen Chickenway noch eine Warnung -ausser ein spitzer Schrei einer Mitfahrerin  der mich etwas vorwarnte.
Es ging ab in den Wald, etwas ausgefahren, aber spaßig


 
Und irgendwann waren wir unten in Canazei. Bis dahin hatten wir ca. 12 km und die ersten 1000 Tiefenmeter absolviert  In Canazei war es dann sehr, sehr voll. Also schnell durch -leider auf suboptimalen Weg entlang der Straße, da wir den Radweg nicht fanden. Ab zur Gondel hoch zum Col Rodella. 
Von dort kamen wir



Während sich Mausoline und Bikebetti mit Cappuccino stärkten, versuchte ich mal wieder den Bremssattel meiner Vorderradbremse so auszurichten, daß sich das Rad drehen läßt. Im Laufe der letzten Tage wurde das immer schlimmer.


----------



## Mausoline (18. September 2016)

und von dort hatten wir diesen genialen Blick auf die kommende Strecke


----------



## Bettina (18. September 2016)

Und dann stürzten wir uns ins Getümmel


 
Unter einer lustigen Seilbahn entlang


 
Es ist sehr schön hier, aber eindeutig zu viele Menschen 




Die Comici-Hütte hatte ich mir deutlich anders vorgestellt, also nichts wie weiter, es muss doch mal wieder leerer werden.... irgendwo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (18. September 2016)

Etwas unterhalb fanden wir einen netten Platz für eine Pause. Es war Betrieb wie auf der Kö aber so gab es wenigstens was zu lästern 


 
so entstand das Bild 


 
Kurz bevor wir unten waren gab es noch nette Herausforderungen


 
Unsere Unterkunft war gut gewählt, aber Paparazzi überall


----------



## mtbbee (18. September 2016)

Ach Mädels, was soll ich sagen: bin immer noch geflasht von unserer Tour, die sogar Einfluß auf die Urlaubsgestaltung mit A. nahm  - ich hatte ihm soviel vorgeschwärmt das er auch hin wollte. So verbrachten wir unsere erste Urlaubswoche mit abfahrtsorientierten Rädern an der Plose und Kronplatz - nur TM gemacht  . Leider fand de Urlaub ein relativ frühes Ende ... aber egal, bin wieder im Lande und was soll ich sagen: Ihr wart ja unglaublich fleißig, habt die Bilder super ausgesucht, zusammen gestellt und auch die Stimmung wie live erlebt rüber gebracht. Schnief, es war eine unglaublich schöne Woche mit Euch   - freue mich schon jetzt auf die 210 Jahre 
Muß mich jetzt selbst mal ans Bilder sortieren machen, Ordner ist immer noch im Zustand wie gebrannt.


----------



## Mausoline (18. September 2016)

Hallo wieder da 

dann kannst du dich ab sofort auch einmischen


----------



## Bikebetti (18. September 2016)

Ach was ,vonwegen Teamgeist !!!! Jeden Tag diese lästigen Fragen : wo geht's lang ? Wirklich DAA. runter ? Jacke an oder aus ? Protektoren mit oder ohne ? Sattel hoch oder runter ? Liegen meine Haare noch ? Kann ich so runtergehen oder muss ich mir noch was anziehen ? Passt der Lippenstift auch zu meiner Fahrradfarbe ? Ach da liebe ich doch immer unsere Jungs : fahren gern an den schönsten Plätzen ihr Testesteron ? aus ,übersehen dabei die schönsten Ecken der Welt ,so gesehen ,( gemeint in zweifacher Hinsicht ) auf dem Weg zur Bindelweghütte .---- Vielleicht waren das aber auch nur Fahrradkuriere ,die das Alpenpanorama mit dem der Großstadt verwechselt haben .....Wer auch diese Strecke in 5 Tagen schaffen will, musste natürlich auch ein paar Briketts zulegen ! Da bleibt keine Zeit zum blöden ,lästigen Alpengucken ,das
macht nur den Schnitt kaputt und stört den Flow....... anzumerken wäre in diesem Fall ,dass alles so bierernst gemein ist ,so wie halt Bier in Ernst ist .....So halt ..Quasi ........und überhaupt ........und im Allgemeinen............    Für jeden einen ! Den nur für mich :


----------



## Bettina (18. September 2016)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> Vielleicht waren das aber auch nur Fahrradkuriere ,die das Alpenpanorama mit dem der Großstadt verwechselt haben


----------



## bikeseppl (18. September 2016)

Hallo Mädels, super Bericht und Bilder. Ihr seid doch in St. Christina in der Pension Telemark untergekommen? 

Servus Reiner


----------



## Mausoline (18. September 2016)

Das sollte heute unsere Relaxing-Etappe sein 

also sind wir nach dem Bad erstmal



schlemmen gewesen
anschließend haben wir noch einen Einkausbummel gemacht 



der Verkäuferin gefiel das gar nicht


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (18. September 2016)

also mir gefällts


----------



## Mausoline (18. September 2016)

bikeseppl schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels, super Bericht und Bilder. Ihr seid doch in St. Christina in der Pension Telemark untergekommen?
> 
> Servus Reiner




Danke  es hat uns dort sehr gut gefallen 

und es war interessant  Das ganze Treppenhaus hing voller Expeditionsfotos, das hat uns neugierig gemacht und wir haben die Hausfrau gefragt. Sie hat daraufhin vom Unglück ihres Schwiegersohnes am Nanga Parbat erzählt, der 2008 dort verunglückte. Ich hab zuhause im Bücherschrank das hier gefunden



und mich gleich weiter schlau gemacht.


----------



## Bikebetti (18. September 2016)

Wie,war da noch ne andere Bikerin mit ? Mit dem Helm und diesem Rucksack ? Alle Achtung ! Respekt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (18. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> anschließend haben wir noch einen Einkausbummel gemacht




Einen lustigen Aprés- Bike- Einkaufsbummel haben wir auch gemacht; gell @KaetheR ; in meinem Fall hat sich aber die Verkäuferin gefreut und der  Ehemann etwas weniger


----------



## Bettina (18. September 2016)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> Wie,war da noch ne andere Bikerin mit ? Mit dem Helm und diesem Rucksack ? Alle Achtung ! Respekt !


In dem Koefferchen war wohl das M....


----------



## Mausoline (18. September 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Einen lustigen Apres- Bike- Einkaufsbummel haben wir auch gemacht; gell @KaetheR ; in meinem Fall hat sich aber die Verkäuferin gefreut und der  Ehemann etwas weniger



Also mein Rucksack war ja schon voll 


Bevor die endgültigen Daten dieses Tages hier auftauchen  
die Strecke
6. Tag: Bindelweghütte - Canazei Bike-Park (Verbindung verschiedener Strecken) - Col Rodella - Sellajoch - St. Christina

Höhenmeter weniger, Tiefenmeter viele  Vom Col Rodella bis zum Rifugio Comici war das Touriaufkommen furchtbar, die Steinerne Stadt haben wir leider nicht so genießen können, schade  Bis ins Tal werden viele Höhenmeter auf steilen, schottrigen Forstwegen vernichtet, schön war für diesen Tag der Abschluß auf einem mitunter doch sehr anspruchsvollen Trail ohne Touris  Eine Alternative über die Seiseralm wäre bei dem Wetter nicht besser gewesen. @Eva_Renchtal konnte am selben Tag den Weg unterhalb des Langkofels wegen der vieeelen Fußgänger kaum fahrbar zurücklegen.


----------



## Mausoline (18. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> In dem Koefferchen war wohl das M....




 steh aufm Schlauch


----------



## Bettina (18. September 2016)

@Mausoline  ich sag mal lieber nichts mehr 

Von dem Tag haben wir keine Sonnenuntergangsbilder  Nach dem Einkaufsbummel ging es in eine Pizzeria und von dort wieder zurück in die Pension. Gespräche und Fachsimpeleien und etwas Grappa und schon ging es ins Bett. 



 
Der "Ruhe"-Tag hatte 28,3 km wir radelten mindestens 300 Höhenmeter rauf und 2275 Tiefenmeter runter 


 
So könnte es weitergehen....


----------



## mtbbee (18. September 2016)

ein wenig Tischtennis wurde auch noch gespielt, anfangs etwas holprig, wir wurden jedoch immer besser 
das Grappa Fläschli schafften wir leider oder besser gesagt zum Glück nicht, durfte also noch einen Tag mitreisen


----------



## Perlenkette (18. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Also mein Rucksack war ja schon voll





mtbbee schrieb:


> das Grappa Fläschli schafften wir leider oder besser gesagt zum Glück nicht, durfte also noch einen Tag mitreisen



Ja, da muss man Prioritäten setzen!!!


----------



## Bettina (19. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Bis ins Tal werden viele Höhenmeter auf steilen, schottrigen Forstwegen vernichtet


Die aber auch nicht immer ohne waren.


----------



## Mausoline (19. September 2016)

7. Tag und vorletzter Tag  

St.-Christina - Raschötzbahn - Brogleshütte - Villnösstal  - Zanseralm - Kaserillalm - Gampenalm - Schlüterhütte


und kein Frühaufsteherfoto  aber dafür bedeckter Himmel oder war das Nebel 
und eine kranke Bettina 

  und wir hatten so ein gutes Frühstück
Wie immer, Bettina hart im Nehmen und läßt sich von nichts unterkriegen  Wir fahren also am Bach entlang nach St. Ulrich und von dort mit der Raschötzbahn hoch. Leider sind die Bahnen hier nicht in dem Punkteverband mit drin und so müssen wir separat bezahlen, 13 + 5 € fürs Bike.
Und oben, wie es unsere Hausfrau gesagt hatte, blauer Himmel und strahlender Sonnenschein  
und das Tal im Nebelmeer



Da waren wir natürlich wieder hin und weg von den genialen Blicken, herrliche Stimmung
und kaum einer unterwegs 



Blick auf Seiseralm und Schlern von oberhalb der Saltner Hütte



Superschön der 35er Richtung Broglesalm



der Nebel im Tal verzieht sich



rechter Hand die Geisler - top



kann man sich nicht satt sehen 



und nochmal thronend über der Brogleshütte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (19. September 2016)

Ihr habt aber echt nichts ausgelassen... 
Man könnte glatt meinen, @dede hatte da seine Finger im Spiel


----------



## Mausoline (19. September 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> ......
> Man könnte glatt meinen, @dede hatte da seine Finger im Spiel



so sei es    




cschaeff schrieb:


> Ihr habt aber echt nichts ausgelassen...    ....



Oh doch....wir waren nicht auf der Fanes, nicht in Alleghe, Cortina, Seiser Alm ... und und und 
und an Tag 6 wär noch die Möglichkeit gewesen über die Piera Longia zu fahren, aber wir waren gemeinsam bummeln 

und heute bzw. an Tag 7 stand als Alternative bei voller Gesundheit bzw. Fitness das Kreuzjoch mit der Medalges Alm und dem Bronsoijoch auf dem Programm. Die durchgeführte Variante stammt auch vom gewissen Herrn und war streckenweise supersuper anstrengend


----------



## Bettina (19. September 2016)

Tja, am Morgen des 7. Tages war ich ganz schön fertig  Ob es das Eis war oder die Hitze oder zu wenig Grappa  wir werden es wohl nicht herausfinden. Auf jeden Fall überließ ich das Frühstücksbuffet den anderen und schon beim Anstieg zur Standseilbahn wackelten mir die Beine. Aber oben schien ja die Sonne und es lockte das tolle Panorama. 
Also Schoner an und los geht es, bis zur Broglesalm noch ganz moderat



Dann wurde der Weg runter nicht mehr überall für alle fahrbar  Also immer wieder fahren, schieben und balancieren



Es ging den 28er bis zum alten Zanser Weg, den ging es dann naturgemäß wieder rauf 
Der Weg war recht moderat, eigentlich gut fahrbar bis auch wenige Zwischenstücke aber leider nicht für mich an diesem Tag 
Mein Vorschlag, daß ich Richtung Vilnöß runterfahre und den Rest der Truppe am nächsten Tag wieder treffe wurde abgelehnt. 
Also hoch.
Nach einiger Zeit, sah dass dann so aus 



   Und ich schaffte mich und mein Bike weiter hoch.


Nachdem wir 3,5 km in einer Stunde geschafft hatten, gab es endlich ein Pause 
Hier war dann klar, daß wir nicht über die Gampenalm fahren (können).


----------



## Bettina (19. September 2016)

Also ich braucht die Pause, die anderen natürlich nicht....
Aber wenn wir die Etappe durchziehen wollen, dann müssen wir leider wieder los. Bis zur Kaserilalm, waren es wieder gut 3 km, leider war es nun aber steiler (oder es kam mir so vor )
Es erschien mir gar nicht so, daß ich soo langsam bin. Aber es kam soweit, daß mir das Fahrrad quasi unter dem Hintern weg geklaut wurde und für mich den Berg rauf geschafft wurde.


 
 An der Alm wollte ich mich nur kurz im Schatten ausruhen, aber da verfrachtete man mich in dieses verschwindende rote Auto. Schneller als ich "nein" sagen konnte


----------



## Mausoline (19. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Also ich braucht die Pause, die anderen natürlich nicht....
> ....



Eine Pause auf einer guten Alm ist immer gut und eine gute Suppe zieh ich einem Riegel schon mal vor 



Bettina schrieb:


> ... Bis zur Kaserilalm, waren es wieder gut 3 km, leider war es nun aber steiler (oder es kam mir so vor )
> .....



es war grauslich steil, nein sogar oberobergrauslich    und es wurde nach der Alm nicht besser


 wie bereits erwähnt Empfehlung des gewissen Herrn  in der Alm konnten wir leider nicht schon wieder einkehren 

Biketransport


----------



## Bettina (19. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Biketransport


dummerweise saß ich ja ohne mein Bike im Auto  aber mit Rucksack und zum Glück mit meinem Handy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (19. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 529806



Mädels, hier könnt ihr abstimmen ... 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2062595?in=potdPool


----------



## Bettina (19. September 2016)

Bike zuviel.... und dabei ist das so ein schöner Weg...



Im Hintergrund sieht man schon die Gampenalm. Wenn ich meine GPS Daten richtig lese dauerte es zwei Stunden bis wir wiedervereint dort saßen. 
Das hier war mein Umweg zur Gampenalm, über die Wörndlalm war es auch schön



Theoretisch hätte das ein netter Tag werden können, an dem es zahlreiche Möglichkeiten zur Einkehr gab. Ganz anders als die bisherigen 6 Tage, die in dieser Hinsicht rarer bestückt waren. 
Und dann nahmen wir die letzten 250 hm wieder gemeinsam in Angriff.  Nein, wir warten nicht auf den Bus


----------



## Bettina (19. September 2016)

Danke, daß ich dort ankommen durfte


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. September 2016)

Sorry, dass ich hier im LO schreibe. Aber mir gefällt euer Bericht so gut , dass ich schon immer ganz neugierig bin, wie es weiter geht und auf die tollen Fotos und die nächsten Berichte warte .

Besonders gefällt mir - neben den tollen Bergfotos - euer Teamgeist, eure Ehrlichkeit, wie ihr die Tour zusammen bewältigt habt. Hier steht GsD mal nicht die Leistung in km und hm im Vordergrund und es wird auch nicht so getan, als sei alles immer glatt gelaufen, alle immer topfit gewesen usw..

Vielmehr steht das gemeinsame Erlebnis einer wunderschönen Alpentour - mit allen (persönlichen) Höhen und Tiefen - im Vordergrund. Das finde ich an eurem Bericht so wunderbar erfrischend.

Danke für eure Mühen und für' s Teilen!

lg basti


----------



## mtbbee (19. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Danke, daß ich dort ankommen durfte


Es war ein Tag der besonderen Herausforderung an dem ich nach Ankunft doch etwas platt war aber allen gezeigt hat, das wir ein wundervolles Team waren   - denn wir sind alle zusammen angekommen  und eigentlich wollte ich ja nur mal unser Nicolai testen


----------



## Bettina (19. September 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ....ich nach Ankunft doch etwas platt war


Wir waren echt besorgt,  dass du die ganze Tour unterfordert bist.


----------



## Mausoline (19. September 2016)

Supi, dass wir so hartnäckig waren und dich mit hochgeschoben haben, dass wir gemeinsam dort ankamen 

Für mich war die Schlüterhütte das Ziel, das ich unbedingt erreichen wollte 
2004 bei meinem 1. AX war ich auch dort und dieses Mal war alles ganz anders. Ein phantastischer Ort 

Während also Bettina mit dem Auto davon fuhr, haben wir uns weiter den steilen rutschigen Schotter hochgequält  Der Mann eines uns entgegenkommenden ziemlich älteren Paares sagte mir im Vertrauen "Der Schotter ist ein A........"  In dem Moment hatten wir uns gerade durch ein Gatter durchgeschafft, als wir bemerkten, dass wir da



vorbeigeschoben hatten 
und Bettina in eine andere Richtung gefahren wurde  

also gabs ne Krisensitzung was tun   Handykontakt gab es ... irgendwie war sie bereits zu Fuß unterwegs
wir wieder durchs Gatter zurück und den richtigen Wanderweg hoch zur Gampenalm, dort mussten wir wieder auf Bettina treffen    die einige hm weiter oben queren konnte.

ein Blick zurück zur Gampenalm, auf das was wir hinter uns haben




es gab auch fahrende Biker 








und wir haben @Eva_Renchtal wieder getroffen 

....so und morgen gibts noch Bilder von der genialen Abendstimmung


----------



## Mausoline (19. September 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich hier im LO schreibe. Aber mir gefällt euer Bericht so gut , dass ich schon immer ganz neugierig bin, wie es weiter geht und auf die tollen Fotos und die nächsten Berichte warte .
> 
> Besonders gefällt mir - neben den tollen Bergfotos - euer Teamgeist, eure Ehrlichkeit, wie ihr die Tour zusammen bewältigt. Hier steht GsD mal nicht die Leistung in km und hm im Vordergrund und es wird auch so getan, als sei alles immer glatt gelaufen, alle immer topfit gewesen usw..
> 
> ...




Danke  

dem ist fast nix hinzuzufügen ... ausser dann noch das ein oder andere Schlußwort am Ende...aber noch sind wir nicht so weit


----------



## Mausoline (20. September 2016)

Das Wetter war super und kurz vor dem Essen war noch manch schöner Platz besetzt



Während die einen nach dem Essen fix und alle und verdient in die Federn krochen, machten sich einige noch auf ein paar hm aufzusteigen 



um die geniale Abendstimmung festzuhalten 



Rundumblicke einzufangen




und zu genießen 




Mit einem guten Hüttenwein wurde auch dieser Tag glücklich und zufrieden beendet


----------



## Bikebetti (20. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Danke, daß ich dort ankommen durfte
> Anhang anzeigen 530352


Uns war klar ,dass wir Dich das nicht alleine durchstehen lassen werden . 
Mit gehangen ,mitgefangen ,
das Stück zur Regeneration brauchest Du ,sicher ,aber nach der Suppe war doch auch alles wieder besser ,oder ? 
Runterfahren !! So ein Blödsinn !! 
Dass Du gekämpft hast ,haben wir gesehen ,aber dass Du durchgehalten hast ...... Toll !! 
Die Fahrt im Auto hatte sich zufälligerweise angeboten ,leider in die falsche Richtung ,gut gemeint ist nicht immer gleich gut gemacht ...aber die Fahrt war sicher in diesem Gelände mehr als " off-Road" ,und dann die Steigung .... die Hitze .....
Ich war mir nicht sicher ,ob wir Dir damit wirklich einen Gefallen getan hatten ....
Und anschließend dieser Umweg ! So allein ohne gescheiten Handyempfang  .......das war man nich ohne ........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (20. September 2016)

Dafür war die Freude um so größer als ich euch (und mein bike) wieder hatte


----------



## Bettina (22. September 2016)

Ach Ja, es fehlen ja die Tourdaten bevor das wunderschöne Frühaufsteherbild kommen kann. Da ich dienstlich unterwegs bin habe ich allerdings keinen Zugriff auf die Bilder 




Es waren 26 km mit 1460 Höhenmetern, und 1125 Tiefenmetern. Die gut 400 hm mit der Standseilbahn sind schon abezogen. Das ist irgendwie mehr als geplant.  Aber die Streckenführung ist ja auch nicht ganz so wie geplant gelaufen ähh gefahren, die Daten stammen von meinem Garmin, welches die ganze Zeit am Rad war und mitlief....Man sieht allerdings auch am Höhenprofil, daß da was nicht korrekt aufgezeichnet wurde, den ich glaube nicht dass das Bike so hochgeworfen wurde 



Wenn man bei km 20 mal 200 hm rausrechnet, dann sollte es mit der harten Realität passen.


----------



## Bettina (22. September 2016)

Und jetzt bitte, bitte das Frühauftsteherbild in mein doofes Hotelzimmer


----------



## Mausoline (22. September 2016)

Ich glaub  du hattest den Garmin doch dabei, das sind deine 200hm mehr 

oder der Garmin dich


----------



## Mausoline (23. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Und jetzt bitte, bitte das Frühauftsteherbild in mein doofes Hotelzimmer




Wie wärs mit dem


----------



## cschaeff (25. September 2016)

Wie geht es nur weiter von der Schlüterhütte?
Wild und verwegen die Peitlerscharte runter oder schön fluffig über die Peitlerwiesen und das Gömajoch zum Würzjoch? Oder ganz anders?
Das Forum ist bereit für den letzten Akt...


----------



## Speedskater (25. September 2016)

Super Bericht, aber lasst uns nicht so hängen, wir wollen wissen wie es weitergeht.

Und nicht die Statistik vergesen, hier ein Beispiel.


----------



## w69 (25. September 2016)

Akute Schreibblockade wegen Retraumatisierung? 

Tag 7 hat ja alle körperlich und mental stark gefordert. Im Ergebnis bravourös zu Ende gebracht.


----------



## Mausoline (25. September 2016)

ja ja geht noch weiter  wir sind nicht auf der Schlüterhütte geblieben 
geschäftliche und private Reisen haben eine kleine Pause erzwungen 



cschaeff schrieb:


> Wie geht es nur weiter von der Schlüterhütte?
> Wild und verwegen die Peitlerscharte runter oder schön fluffig über die Peitlerwiesen und das Gömajoch zum Würzjoch? Oder ganz anders?
> Das Forum ist bereit für den letzten Akt...



  oder  




Speedskater schrieb:


> Super Bericht, aber lasst uns nicht so hängen, wir wollen wissen wie es weitergeht.
> 
> Und nicht die Statistik vergesen, hier ein Beispiel.



Danke, habs schon mal kurz überflogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (25. September 2016)

da habt ihr euch ja ein viele schöne Strecken und Hütten in den Dolos ausgesucht. Schöner Bericht, der mir einen Vormittag versüsst hat


----------



## Mausoline (25. September 2016)

Also geplant war für diesen letzten Tag übers Gömajoch und Würzjoch und zum Abschluß auf der Plosehütte übernachten und am anderen Morgen runterrollen und heim. Aber eigentlich wußten wir nach der 1. Etappe bereits, dass wir nicht mehr auf die Plose hinaufwollen. So haben wir unterwegs nach einer Alternative zum Übernachten gesucht und gefunden  
und haben per Karte und Forumsrecherche entsprechende Wege ausgesucht.  Zudem war ja  @Eva_Renchtal auch da und haben uns mit ihr entsprechend rege ausgetauscht  Ich glaub @stuntzi hatte geschrieben, dass die Peitlerscharte nach Norden fahrbar sei 
Klar war, der letzte Tag wird nochmal voll genossen


----------



## Mausoline (25. September 2016)

Trekiger schrieb:


> da habt ihr euch ja ein viele schöne Strecken und Hütten in den Dolos ausgesucht. Schöner Bericht, der mir einen Vormittag versüsst hat



So wars geplant


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. September 2016)

Nach einer sonnigen MTB-Chiemseeumrundung mit Sohnemann Nr. 1 auf der Couch vor dem Lappi superduper ge(ent)spannt und bereit in froher Erwartung eines weiteren klasse Berichts mit vielen wunderbaren Bildern eures letzten Dolotages zum (Mit-)Träumen  .
lg basti


----------



## cschaeff (25. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich glaub @stuntzi hatte geschrieben, dass die Peitlerscharte nach Norden fahrbar sei


Und Chuck Norris hat alle Pokemons gefangen - mit einem Festnetz-Telefon


----------



## Mausoline (25. September 2016)

Einen Tag nach der Tour bin ich mit meinem Schatzi die Scharte hochgelaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (25. September 2016)

basti321 schrieb:


> Nach einer sonnigen MTB-Chiemseeumrundung mit Sohnemann Nr. 1 auf der Couch vor dem Lappi superduper ge(ent)spannt und bereit in froher Erwartung eines weiteren klasse Berichts mit vielen wunderbaren Bildern eures letzten Dolotages zum (Mit-)Träumen  .
> lg basti



Sorry, das Wetter war einfach zu schön...ich mußte biken


----------



## Mausoline (25. September 2016)

Die Hütte leerte sich recht früh, bis auf ein paar ganz wenige, die nicht so recht aus den Federn kamen   dafür aber etwas schneller unterwegs waren als wir. Die Bedingungen waren echt bombastisch 



Dann fahr ich mal los bzw. schieben wir mal hoch Richtung Peitler, Göma etc.



erste Orientierung wo gehts hin und wie siehts aus


----------



## Speedskater (26. September 2016)

2 Tage später stand ich an der gleichen Stelle, wobei ich in entgegengesetzte Richtung gefahren bin.


----------



## Mausoline (26. September 2016)

weiter gehts am Hang entlang



kurzer Stopp mit Fotopause



genüsslich weiter



bis zu den ersten An(Ab)stiegen



trotz schieb ein herrlicher Weg



nächster Fotohalt mit super Blick auf die Wiesen, eine angenehme friedliche Stimmung



fahrbar 







Richtung Peitlerscharte






und weils so schööön ist    Päuschen


----------



## Mausoline (26. September 2016)

Wir haben´s dann doch noch in die Peitlerscharte geschafft 



aber nun, schwere Überlegung  was tun
da runter???



oder auf diese Seite runter???




Quatsch  wir hatten schon auf der Hütte entschieden, dass wir "Round about" fahren, heißt nächstes Ziel Gömajoch 
vieeeele Stufen, aber ich hatte es mir viel steiler vorgestellt, das sah gut aus  











und so landeten wir auf dem 35er Weg



der uns über die Peitlerwiesen führte


----------



## Bettina (26. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> da runter???


Hätte auf jeden Fall Zeit gespart 
Aber wer will das schon im Urlaub


----------



## Bettina (26. September 2016)

Auf dem Weg zur Peitlerscharte nötigten wir noch einen eiligen Wanderer (auf dem Weg zur Arbeit) ein Orgelpfeifen-Gruppenbild zu machen. So sparten wir uns die Suche nach einem geeigneten Platz fürs Selfie


----------



## Bettina (26. September 2016)

Und dann ging es unspektakulär aber wunderschön über die Wiesen


 
Mit einem kleinen wichtigen Zwischenstopp


----------



## cschaeff (27. September 2016)

??????


----------



## Bettina (27. September 2016)

@cschaeff Korrekt, dieser kleine blinde Passagier hatte irgendwie zu uns gefunden (wie können andere schreiben) und bei der Abfahrt sahen wir diesen optimalen Wohnort. Wir fragten natürlich die Eigentümerin der dazugehörigen Behausung, ob ein weiterer Bewohner des Sees willkommen ist und dann ließen wir die Ente zurück.
Ein wenig neidisch auf diesen schönen Wohnort bin ich ja schon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (27. September 2016)

Herrenlos lag dieses arme kleine Etwas eines Tages am Wegesrand, als es @Bikebetti entdeckte und es ohne zu zögern an sich nahm.
Suchend nach einem schönen Plätzchen kam sie zu mir und sah mich bittend an "Hast du etwas Platz bei dir"   
und ja, ich bot dem Kleinen den freigewordenen Platz meines verlorenenen Brillenetui an, Seitentasche mit freiem Blick und frischer Luft 
 ich konnte kaum so schnell schauen, wie das Entchen in der Tasche verschwand und fortan mit uns reisen durfte.

Wir haben uns natürlich unterwegs große Gedanken gemacht, wie wir das Etwas über die Grenze schmuggeln könnten, so ganz ohne Papiere, andererseits wollte es wirklich so weit weg von zu Hause  
Und plötzlich dieser wunderbar gelegene See mit vielen Freunden bewohnt    das wär die Idee, hier würde sich das Kleine bestimmt wohlfühlen  Schnell entschieden wir uns um Aufnahme zu bitten und brachten es in sein neues Zuhause. Es war trotz des schönen Platzes ein sehr trauriger Moment, dem Entchen kullerte eine Träne über die Wange




und auch wir konnten uns kaum zurückhalten


----------



## Bettina (27. September 2016)

ohne Worte


----------



## Bettina (27. September 2016)

So, und nun ging es über die weite Ebene und natürlich auch endlich wieder etwas rauf.



OK, alles fahrbar



Endlich alle oben angekommen




Auf der anderen Seite geht es flowig, bewaldet runter


----------



## Mausoline (27. September 2016)

hier oben lauerten überall wilde Tiere 



Bettina schrieb:


> .....
> Anhang anzeigen 532487
> .....






da hieß es erstmal diese Tiere zu zähmen  was einigen wenigen von uns auch gelang


----------



## Trekiger (27. September 2016)

Der Tag schaut richtig genial aus. Gömajoch hatte ich swieso noch auf meiner Liste. Werde dann mal prüfen, ob die Ente noch da ist.


----------



## cschaeff (27. September 2016)

@Lahmschnecke?


----------



## dede (28. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> hier oben lauerten überall wilde Tiere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, hab den thread erst jetzt gesehen und bin leider megabusy => die "Hornschnecke" ist ein Relikt aus dem Vorjahr, als im Vorfeld der Expo in Mailand die Holzschnitzer aus Longiaru eine eigene "Freiluftexpo" mit allerlei kurios gestalteten Gegenständen aus dem bäuerlichen Alltag der Ladiner entlang der Forstpiste hoch zum Gömajoch gestaltet haben. Einige der zum Teil sehr skurilen Exponate sind auch heute noch zu bewundern (u.a. ein klappriges Holztretrad), was die Auffahrt ab Campill auf der Schotterpiste noch etwas kurzweiliger gestaltet...
So, jetzt leider weg bin....
P.S. super Bericht, den ich bislang nur überfliegen konnte, verspreche aber ihn mir bei Gelegenheit detailliert zu Gemüte zu führen und ggf. auch ausführlich zu honorieren bzw. zu kommentieren


----------



## cschaeff (28. September 2016)

@dede 
Hätte mich nicht gewundert, wenn du die Schnecken auch noch selber geschnitzt hättest


----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2016)

Wir haben uns,  leider ohne Foto  vergebens an den Bergdigeridoos versucht,
aber ein Wandererpäärchen hat um die Wette getrötet  es funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (29. September 2016)

Nach der kleinen bewaldeten Passage ging es immer schön am Hang lang. Schön zu fahren, relativ schmal aber gut fahrbar.


 
(wenn man nicht versucht Wanderern auszuweichen und dabei auf der talseitigen handbreit festen Seite des Weges fahren will, das hat dann doch was von Selbstüberschätzung  der Dolomitenschotter läßt grüßen. Und Protektoren dabei haben ist gut, am Lenker helfen sie wenig )
Nach der kleinen Pause mit Atem anhalten, gab es dann an der Ütia de Goma eine Pause mit Cappuccino und Kuchen


 
Der weitere Weg um den Peitlerkofel war dann wunderschön, felsig, schmal, spannend, aber leider ziemlich stark frequentiert.
Dann wurde der Weg wieder flowiger, aber es blieb anstrengend, obwohl wir nicht viel Höhe machten.


 
Und immer schön konzentriert


 
Erfahrung macht vorsichtig 


 
Aber mit Bedacht geht vieles


----------



## Bettina (29. September 2016)

Wir querten einige Bächlein und kleine Schluchten




Wo ein Wille ist, da ist auch ein Weg




Noch ein paar Wurzeln, ein paar Matschlöcher (ja, auch in diesem Sommer) Und bald danach waren wir auch schon unten an unserer letzten Unterkunft: Halslhütte


----------



## sommerfrische (29. September 2016)

Einfach klasse


----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2016)

Tja, mit dem 4er Dolomitenhöhenweg hat die Runde quasi angefangen und der 4er hat uns an der Halslhütte wieder ausgespuckt  so ganz plötzlich  auf einmal wars vorbei 

aber wie man sieht war schon alles für uns vorbereitet 

Nach ausgiebigem Chillen   Cappus und einem Portiönchen  



haben @Bikebetti  und ich beschlossen noch eine kleine Straßenabfahrt zum Startpunkt, mit 150hm  dran zu hängen. Die war eigentlich für den nächsten Morgen geplant  aber gut und ganz am Ziel angekommen war die Luft raus 
Wir sind also die Würzjochstraße nach Afers runter und rauf und runter.... und wer tuckert da auf einmal vor uns   @Eva_Renchtal mit Begleitung. So sind wir noch ein paar km gemeinsam  getuckert ... scheeee


----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2016)

Bis wir wieder oben waren war schon fast das Essen gerichtet 

kleines Vorspeischen 



noch ein letztes Mal  Südtiroler Spezialitäten 




zum Abschluß eine kleine Nachtbegehung vom 4er vom 1. Tag, ein Gläschen Wein, ein Grappa ....

Gute Nacht John Boy, Gute Nacht Elizabeth, Gute Nacht Jim Bob, Gute Nacht Ma, Gute Nacht Kinder


----------



## Quente (30. September 2016)

Mädel`s IHR seid Kracher/innen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (30. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> noch eine kleine Straßenabfahrt zum Startpunkt


Eben, ging doch nur abwärts, oder 

Aber danke für euern Einsatz, so ging es am nächsten Morgen flott ins Auto und dann lange auf die Autobahn


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. September 2016)

Danke für' s Mitnehmen !
Schee war's .
Superguad seid's gefahr'n .
Schad', dass' scho vorbei is' .


----------



## sommerfrische (30. September 2016)

Feine Reise, auf die ihr uns mitgenommen habt. Danke  Sportlich eine tolle Leistung und offensichtlich auch ein Riesenspaß


----------



## Speedskater (30. September 2016)

Danke Mädels, super Bericht, tolle Tour und ihr habt die Woche mit dem sensationellen Wetter erwischt, herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Aninaj (30. September 2016)

Vielen Dank für diesen unterhaltsamen Bericht mit so vielen wahnsinnig schönen Fotos.


----------



## cschaeff (30. September 2016)

Vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen!
Die Tour hat das Zeug zum Dolo-Klassiker. Sehr variabel zum planen (Seilbahnunterstützung möglich, viele Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten...) und die Bilder sagen eigentlich alles zum Landschaftserlebnis . Vieeeeeele trails, und fahrtechnisch für jeden was dabei...
Alles richtig gemacht 

Welche Tour war denn nun epischer: Graubünden oder die Dolos?


----------



## scylla (30. September 2016)

Fein geschrieben, danke für die gute Unterhaltung!


----------



## Bettina (30. September 2016)

Es fehlen ja noch die Fakten zum letzten Tag: 17,4 km mit 412 hm und 852 Tiefenmetern. Zumindest für mich  Zwei von uns fuhren ja noch die Strasse runter....


 
Ein lohnender weg rundum den Peitlerkofel, die Scharte runter wäre viel zu kurz gewesen  
Na gut, sie wäre nichts für mich gewesen, das können andere vielleicht fahren


----------



## Bettina (30. September 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Welche Tour war denn nun epischer: Graubünden oder die Dolos?



Die Frage habe ich erwartet 
Nicht so einfach zu beantworten bzw. zu bewerten.
Die Dolomiten waren definitiv anstrengender. 
Graubünden war einsamer. 
In den Dolomiten hatten wir öfter angelegte Trails. 
Die Dolomiten sind einfach super schön.
Beide Runden sind empfehlenswert!  ich bin gespannt, wo wir nächstes Jahr rumfahren


----------



## cschaeff (30. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Beide Runden sind empfehlenswert!  ich bin gespannt, wo wir nächstes Jahr rumfahren



210 Jahre rund um den Ortler oder: noch epischer geht gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (30. September 2016)

das müssen wir uns mal merken


----------



## Mausoline (30. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Eben, ging doch nur abwärts, oder
> 
> Aber danke für euern Einsatz, so ging es am nächsten Morgen flott ins Auto und dann lange auf die Autobahn




... und eine ist dann doch noch hoch auf die Plosebergstation und den Flowtrail komplett runter 
... und eine ist dann mit ihrem Schatzi aber ohne Bike  die Scharte hoch und nochmal zur Schlüterhütte  




Bettina schrieb:


> ....
> Ein lohnender weg rundum den Peitlerkofel, die Scharte runter wäre viel zu kurz gewesen
> Na gut, sie wäre nichts für mich gewesen, das können andere vielleicht fahren



... und eine  ist an ihrem letzten Tag die Scharte mit Bike hoch 




cschaeff schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen!
> Die Tour hat das Zeug zum Dolo-Klassiker. Sehr variabel zum planen (Seilbahnunterstützung möglich, viele Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten...) und die Bilder sagen eigentlich alles zum Landschaftserlebnis . Vieeeeeele trails, und fahrtechnisch für jeden was dabei...
> Alles richtig gemacht
> 
> Welche Tour war denn nun epischer: Graubünden oder die Dolos?



Ich glaub du hast recht  die Tour war und ist perfekt, sehr variabel von der Wegebenutzung. Mir fällt spontan nix ein, was ich anders machen würde ... den Bindelweg anders rum fahren, aber paßt halt so nicht.
Perfekte Tour  so wars gedacht und geplant  

und dann noch das Wetter gepaßt, sogar der Nebel am 2. Tag hatte auf jeden Fall etwas Mystisches


----------



## Bettina (30. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Perfekte Tour  so wars gedacht und geplant


Ich hätte auf den Durchfall verzichtet, wenn ich es so recht bedenke....
Dann liebe 2 Kilo mehr mit rumschleppen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. September 2016)

Superschöner Bericht!!!!
Wenn ich mal groß bin, will ich auch mit.


----------



## Perlenkette (30. September 2016)

Toller, liebevoll verfasster Bericht, kombiniert mit schönen Fotos und sympathischen Details. Zwischendurch kurz mal etwas chaotisch, dafür absolut authentisch.   Man merkt, wieviel Spaß Euch allen die Tour bereitet hat. Und das wichtigste ist: Nach der Woche redet Ihr alle noch miteinander .   (Oder? )

Schade, dass Ihr schon angekommen seid; ich hätte gerne noch ein paar Tage weitergelesen.  
So, und jetzt schwinge ich mich auf´s Rad, denn irgendwann will ich das auch mal machen!


----------



## Perlenkette (30. September 2016)

P.S. Wenn ich mit den drei Mädels vom letzten Mädels-Wochenende irgendwohin fahre; müssten wir (also ebenfalls vier LO-Ladys) schreiben:  150 Jahre unterwegs....... das wäre ja wohl "voll öde" und  ziemlich unspektakulär


----------



## Bettina (30. September 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Nach der Woche redet Ihr alle noch miteinander . (Oder? )


Wir radeln sogar noch miteinander


----------



## Martina H. (30. September 2016)

Ladys, Ihr seid Super 

Sehr schöner, kurzweilig zu lesender und spannender Bericht - schade, dass es schon zu Ende ist.

Danke fürs Mitnehmen und die Mühe/Arbeit, die Ihr Euch damit gemacht habt 

Wenn ich mir so überlege, was  die LO Treffen so ins Rollen gebracht haben


----------



## Mausoline (1. Oktober 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> P.S. Wenn ich mit den drei Mädels vom letzten Mädels-Wochenende irgendwohin fahre; müssten wir (also ebenfalls vier LO-Ladys) schreiben:  150 Jahre unterwegs....... das wäre ja wohl "voll öde" und  ziemlich unspektakulär



Da müßt ihr euch schon was anderes einfallen lassen, das zieht so nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w69 (2. Oktober 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Da müßt ihr euch schon *was anderes einfallen* lassen, das zieht so nicht mehr



Zum Beispiel 4 b4 4t ?  

Wenn es denn stimmt


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Oktober 2016)

Da hat sich die Mausi aber viel Mühe bei der Planung gemacht und ihr habt ne tolle Runde gedreht. Schöner Bericht mit sehr stimmungsvollen Bildern!


----------



## Mausoline (2. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die Blumen  
die Urrunde hat Bettina von Freunden daher gebracht, wir haben gemeinsam beschlossen diese zu (über)nehmen und dann mußten eben die Etappen und Strecken an uns angepaßt werden  Da gab es noch genügend Aufgaben für die anderen  GPS-Daten, Unterkünfte und Liftkarten besorgen, Werkzeug und Ersatzteile zusammenstellen, Erste Hilfe etc. ... Teamwork halt   

Für die Strecken hab ich wieder viele wertvolle Tipps von @dede erhalten  dafür ein liches Dankeschön 
und Danke auch an @cschaeff und andere für Ihre hilfreichen Berichte, Fotos und Antworten


----------



## Bikebetti (3. Oktober 2016)

Also ,dann will ich mich nochmal einschalten ......
Zum Thema " nächstes Jahr wieder " diesmal Ortler ...... Ich frage mal nach ,ob ich nochmal mit darf ...... Vielleicht lässt sich mit dem Schnarchen noch was machen .... ....
Meine nette Reisebegleitung hat sich in JEDER Hinsicht 
sehr ,sehr viel Mühe gegeben ,ich muss mich hiermit nochmal sehr ,sehr bedanken ......
Anfängliche Bedenken über unterschiedliche Fitnessgrade , Trainingszustand und andere Dinge .....
Ängste sich ins Gebirge bei Wind und Wetter ohne Bergführer zu begeben ,(  dabei war ungeahnt soooooo eine gute  Bergfüherin unter uns .....  ) .......
Alles hat sich in Nichts aufgelöst im Anbetracht der Tatsache ,dass wir uns unserer Mission" Teamgeist " sehr bewusst waren .
Wir hatten auch keinen Anlass unsere Energie mit Zwistigkeiten zu verschwenden .........
.......Der Weg ,die Strecke ,die Länge der Tour und die tollen Eindrücke unterwegs fegten über alles hinweg und ließen uns in einen Rausch verfallen ,der seinesgleichen suchte .. . 
Wir waren auch sehr auf die Wege konzentriert ,die uns eine Menge , hoch wie runter , abverlangt haben ..... 
Nach 1000 hm hoch ,1200 hm runter ...... das schlaucht nach Stunden / Tagen auf dem Buckel ganz schön .
Huch ,muss weg ! Komme aber bald wieder .


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Oktober 2016)

Danke für den schönen Bericht. Ich habe Euch beneidet. Die Dolos sind schon toll, vor allem, wenn das Wetter passt. Diesbezüglich hatten wir 2014 weniger Glück.
Bin schon gespannt, wo ihr nächstes Jahr die Trails in den Alpen unsicher macht.


----------



## suro (13. Oktober 2016)

Klasse Tour, bei den Bildern falle ich sofort wieder in den Urlaubsmodus! 
Ich war etwa zur selben Zeit mal auf dem Col Rodella, allerdings wandernd, sind um den Langkofel bis fast zur Seiser Alm gekommen und dann zurueck ins Tal. Das Wetter war die ganze Zeit ueber super (Anfang Sept.)
Wir haben auch viele MTBler gesehen und das ist schon etwas staerker frequentiert da. Ehrlich gesagt war ich an der Stelle aber froh zu wandern, denn der Weg runter war doch sehr splittig, ich machte mal einen schiefen Tritt und schon lag ich, weil es mir die Fuesse weggezogen hat......das stelle ich mir mit dem mtb lieber nicht vor. Ansonsten Hut ab vor so ner Tour!!!
Die letzten Jahre sind wir eher suedlicher von den stark frequentierten Orten, also eher Bozen und suedlicher bis Trento unterwegs, stationiert in Deutschnofen. Dort, finde ich, ist viel weniger los, gerade, wenn die Italiener keinen Urlaub mehr haben!
Absolut tolle Reisegeschichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2016)

Danke 



suro schrieb:


> ......Ehrlich gesagt war ich an der Stelle aber froh zu wandern, denn der Weg runter war doch sehr splittig, ich machte mal einen schiefen Tritt und schon lag ich, weil es mir die Fuesse weggezogen hat......das stelle ich mir mit dem mtb lieber nicht vor. Ansonsten Hut ab vor so ner Tour!!!......



Auch auf den steilen Forstwegabfahrten in den Dolos mußt du hoch konzentriert abfahren, die haben nicht mit Schotter gespart  und das Schieben bergauf ist nicht weniger anstrengend. 
Das war uns auch bewußt, auch dass in dieser Zeit die Tourihochburgen noch gut besucht sind. 

Ziel war es bestes Wetter zu haben  haben wir auch erreicht  und den Mädels in einer Runde ganz ganz viele Aaaahhhs und Ooooohs zu entlocken  haben wir auch erreicht


----------



## suro (14. Oktober 2016)

Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat, gerade die Sella Ronda, sollte schon mal hin! 
Ich mache dort eigentlich ganz andere Touren, wir sind Pässe fahrender weise mit Roadstern unterwegs und gehen dazwischen auch mal wandern. Wenn jemand Neues dabei ist, fahren wir auch mal an der Sella Ronda oder weil wir auf dem Weg nach irgendwo hin sind. Dadurch kommen wir am Tag so ca.200-300km herum. Und immer gibt es da noch Ecken, wo wir noch nicht waren.
Mit dem Schotter dachte ich mir so, ja manches ist wohl nicht gespart, aber anderes durch Erosion so. Das wiederum macht nachdenklich. 

Diesen Winter will wollen wir es endlich mal schaffen, im Winter hin zu kommen (Wintersport). Aber auch da möglichst die Sella-Runde auszulassen und um Canazei nen Bogen zu machen....


----------



## Zanne (15. Oktober 2016)

Toooollll! Ich will da auch hin!!!!!


----------



## Anto (8. Dezember 2016)

Falls euch der Lesestoff ausgeht, "unsere" Schnegge ist auch Jahr für Jahr in den Alpen unterwegs und verfasst jedes mal tolle Berichte.

2015 in den Dolomiten war es °°Unterwegs in den Bleichen Bergen -Ein Alpenreisebericht-°°. Oder Ein junger Hüpfer, ein alter Hase und die Alpen oder Alpencross 1.0: Gotti, titzy und Renn.Schnecke auf dem Weg zur Einrad-WM oder weitere siehe Suchfunktion im Lokalforum Berlin


----------



## Bettina (8. Dezember 2016)

@Anto Danke


----------



## Mausoline (8. Dezember 2016)

Danke @Anto 

Ich bin schon längere Zeit begeisterte @Renn.Schnecke Berichte Leserin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. Dezember 2016)

Ein toller Bericht, der Lust auf die Dolomiten macht! 

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (17. Januar 2017)

Hallo Ihr beneidenswerten MTB'lerinnen, 

da ich mich in diesem Jahr wieder gerne in den Dolo's mit dem Bike bewegen möchte und ich - inspiriert durch Euren (wirklich erstklassigen!!!) Reisebericht - mal wieder ohne geführte Gruppe unterwegs sein möchte, hätte ich Interesse an den GPS-Tracks Eurer Tour (gibt es diese, gebt Ihr die weiter???). Möchte diese evtl. in meine Planung mit einfließen lassen. 
Habe den Bericht richtig aufgesogen (mal was ohne "höher/schneller/weiter", sondern nur pure Freude am Fahren) und bei mir dadurch das Dolo-Fieber wieder entzündet. War schon ein paar mal im Alta Badia (Bike / Fuß) unterwegs und kenne einige Eurer Ecken.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich die Tracks haben könnte...

Grüße - Helmut


----------



## bikeseppl (25. Januar 2017)

Hallo Helmut, wenn du den Bericht aufgesogen hast, ist es kein Problem den Track zu zeichnen. Macht Spaß und man ist intensiv dabei.

Servus Reiner


----------



## Mausoline (25. Januar 2017)

Helmut.Hartmann schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr beneidenswerten MTB'lerinnen,....
> .....Habe den Bericht richtig aufgesogen (mal was ohne "höher/schneller/weiter", sondern nur pure Freude am Fahren) und bei mir dadurch das Dolo-Fieber wieder entzündet. ...
> Würde mich freuen, wenn ich die Tracks haben könnte...



Hallo Helmut

Danke für die Lorbeeren 

@bikeseppl triffts auf den Punkt. 
Eine Tour lebt auch von der Planung und im Bericht sind viele Angaben enthalten. Wenn dann noch Fragen und schwarze Löcher sind, geben wir alle gerne Auskunft ;-)

und jetzt viel Spaß beim Planen ... und dann Fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (25. Januar 2017)

OK, habt ja recht - so macht es sicherlich auch viel mehr Spaß... War halt einfach nur faul. 
Werde mich dann mal durchkämpfen und schauen was rauskommt, Infos habt Ihr ja viele gegeben. 

Danke

Helmut


----------



## bikeseppl (7. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, bin die Tour mit meinem Schwager Anfang September gefahren.
Vielen dank an die vier Ladys für diese super Tour. Wir hatten mit dem Wetter großes Glück, es war frisch aber von oben trocken. Am Sella Joch sind wir über den Friedrich August Weg zur Plattkofel Hütte-Auf der Schneid zum Passo Duron-Seiser Alm nach St. Ulrich gefahren, da wir um 09:00 Uhr vor den Wanderern dort waren.
Hier ein paar Bilder.



Servus Reiner


----------



## Stefan_SIT (7. Oktober 2017)

bikeseppl schrieb:


> ... Am Sella Joch sind wir über den Friedrich August Weg zur Plattkofel Hütte-Auf der Schneid zum Passo Duron-Seiser Alm nach St. Ulrich gefahren, ...


Na, na, na - wenn da mal nicht ein Bikeverbotsschild steht...  ...wann ward ihr denn dort? Wir hatten nämlich auch Schnee vom 12 bis 14. September... 

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## bikeseppl (7. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, deshalb auch vor 09:00 Uhr, schieben ist aber erlaubt. Ein paar Wanderer waren unterwegs, Italiener klatschten und feuerten uns an, nur eine deutsche giftete im hohen Ton, dass das kein Fahrradweg ist. Auf meine Frage ob wir unfreundlich seien oder sie behindert hätten kam ein "Nein", worauf ich nur antwortete was das Ganze dann soll, eben typisch deutsch.
Wir waren vom 03.-09.09. unterwegs.

Servus Reiner


----------



## Stefan_SIT (7. Oktober 2017)

... bei meinen (wenigen) schlechten Erfahrungen in den Dolomiten mit Wanderern spielen unsere Landsleute auch immer die Hauptrolle...


----------



## on any sunday (7. Oktober 2017)

Ist ein uraltes Problem www.offroad-only.de/mtb_Ronda_Langkofel.htm, Italiener rufen forza und bieten dir aqua an, viele deutsche Wanderer, nicht alle, fühlen sich selbst im Ausland berufen Andere zu maßregeln.


----------



## Bettina (7. Oktober 2017)

bikeseppl schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder.


Es sieht kühler aus als unsere Tour  was sicherlich kein Nachteil ist


----------



## bikeseppl (8. Oktober 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> Es sieht kühler aus als unsere Tour  was sicherlich kein Nachteil ist


Man hat nicht so viel geschwitzt , außer ab und zu mal eine Windjacke war das i.O.
Im Heiligkreuz Hospiz war es ohne Heizung kalt, im Bett konnte man sich dann sehr gut aufwärmen.

Servus Reiner


----------



## Mausoline (8. Oktober 2017)

bikeseppl schrieb:


> .....
> Im Heiligkreuz Hospiz war es ohne Heizung kalt, im Bett konnte man sich dann sehr gut aufwärmen....



Hihi 




Da habt ihr noch gute Verhältnisse erwischt  aber August ist mir lieber 
Danke für die Bilder der Wege, die wir nicht gefahren sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

